# Picture posts of your Orbea



## rollinrob

It seems like every other manufacturer has a dedicated picture post of their bikes except Orbea. Here are some pics of the Orbeas I have had. My 1st Orbea was a 05 Orca, my second an Orbea Liege and now I am on my third, an Opal. Lets get this thread started, Post Your Orbea!


----------



## Mosovich

*My Opal*

My Opal. I have a Lobular cross on order, can't wait to ck it out...


----------



## 321payne

*Here is my Orca*

Here is my Orca Ain't she pretty


----------



## Bikebot

*'07 Orca*

And yet another Orbea


----------



## dave99ag

My 2005 Orca and wife's 2007 Diva


----------



## spookyload

Hmm...that is interesting. She gets the newer frame, but older parts


----------



## jasperj

hey bikebot--
nice rig. what size is it, out of curiosity? and what cages are those?


----------



## dave99ag

spookyload said:


> Hmm...that is interesting. She gets the newer frame, but older parts


 We just swapped out parts from her Giant TCR-0. She's happy with DA-9, but we might upgrade to DA-10 later in the year.


----------



## Bikebot

Thanks, It's a 57 with Record cages


----------



## kwhite01

Here is a pic of my '06 Opal. I am not sure why they took the silver paint scheme away for '07?? Love the bike!


----------



## santosjep

*Orbea Zona*

I bought this back in 2004 and still love it like the day I took it home from the LBS.

Joe


----------



## velorider4

07 Opal. Campy Chorus. I love this bike! I have had it for about four months.


----------



## El Diablo

*My new Baby*

Not the best picture but you get the idea

[


----------



## vanjr

what body of water is this??


----------



## velorider4

vanjr said:


> what body of water is this??


Lake Michigan. The picture was taken near Chicago.


----------



## vanjr

love that lake, family used to live in escanaba, mi and summers there were fantastic. would love to do some summer riding in the UP one day


----------



## WrigleyRoadie

*More Orbeas from the Lake Michigan crowd. ;-)*

Team Clif Bar Midwest is rockin' at least four different Orbea versions... we love'm all! Most of us used the Opal last season, but the gent riding the Onix recorded some of our biggest wins. People under-rate the Onix as a race platform! We have some Aquas on the way as well... we'll post pics. 


http://www.teamclifbarmidwest.com/i...e=album04&name=gallery&include=view_album.php


----------



## Ta-kxu

My Orca, together with her cousin onix.....


----------



## running_farmer

what a view ,nice bike also


----------



## edmundtan

*White Diva*

Here's a Diva in white


----------



## dave99ag

Hmm, didn't know they made the Diva in white. Looks good.


----------



## edmundtan

*Yes they do ...*



dave99ag said:


> Hmm, didn't know they made the Diva in white. Looks good.


It's unfortunate that they don't offer the full color range for the US market.


----------



## Gowest

*Southern Belle 2007 Orca*

Happily climbing in western North Carolina with SRAM Force


----------



## alimon

*Another Orca*

I just upgraded my 05 Onix. Very fast and fun to ride.


----------



## orcanova

My '06 Orca, D/A and Rolf Prima Elan Aero wheels...

Already swapped out the stem and haven't cut the steering tube yet...


----------



## DRLski

why is this not a sticky?


----------



## michel

*My Aspin and Onix (was: A couple of triples...)*

(*Edit:* Upgraded the Onix to Centaur (one step at a time...), so not a couple of triples anymore.)

My first road bike, a 2004 Aspin, now serving as my bad weather bike, and my current one, a 2006 Onix.


----------



## DRLski

michel said:


> My first road bike, a 2004 Aspin, now serving as my bad weather bike, and my current one, a 2006 Onix.


Dang!! Nice upgrade!!! 

Here's my 2002 Orbea Zonal, this is my first "real" race bike and will be my Crit bike for 2007, I've just purchased a new old stock 2005 Orbea Lobular 100 frameset that I'll be making my Circuit/Road Race bike. The Zonal has Campy Centaur/Veloce, and the Lobular will have Record/Chorus. I'll post pics of the Lobular once built.


----------



## michel

DRLski said:


> I'll post pics of the Lobular once built.


Please do. There doesn't seem to be a lot of Lobular pictures floating around.


----------



## rollinrob

*Here is a Lobuolar I just won on Ebay*

2005 Model. 797.00 I will post better pics when I actually get the bike


----------



## fire262

*'07 Opal*

Another Bike For The Family Of Greats!


----------



## Gra09

07 Orca. Sram Force. FSA Kwing bar, stem, post. Specialized Toupe, Mavic ES


----------



## janetaylor7

Nice bars. I wish they made carbon bars in tiny sizes.


----------



## foz

here's mine. zeus columbus airplane, campy centaur, ksyrium SSC, etc. great bike, and in a way I regret selling it last year, but then again I did change to a pinarello paris


----------



## DRLski

foz said:


> here's mine. zeus columbus airplane, campy centaur, ksyrium SSC, etc. great bike, and in a way I regret selling it last year, but then again I did change to a pinarello paris


yes....but they don't make Zeus anymore, so your's would have been a one of a kind, a nice one too. What year was that? 2001, 2000? Anyways, very cool, you'll have to buy an Orbea now.


----------



## foz

it was a 2002 model, but it wasn't one of a kind. previously orbea bikes were marketed under different names in europe - zeus in spain, veneto in italy, and i think orbea in france. a couple of years ago they started branching out to become more worldwide, and unified the names as orbea everywhere. now zeus is the name for their own brand components. a couple of decades ago, zeus also made almost perfect copies of the campy groups of the time, only with the zeus name instead of campy. i don't know if they were licensed copies or not, but they were virtually identical in every way except for the name.


----------



## drumdog

*My new 2007 Orca*

New 2007 Orca; only 100 miles so far but an amazing machine!
Force group (compact crank 50/34), DT Swiss RR1450 mon chasseral wheels, Ritchey Carbon WCS post, Evolution bars.


----------



## velorider4

El Diablo said:


> Not the best picture but you get the idea
> 
> [


WOW:thumbsup:


----------



## WrigleyRoadie

*Retro-fitted Opal with SRAM, Ritchey*

Juiced up for 2006.... added the SRAM Force/Rival mix, Ritchey stem and WCS Carbon wheels, and went back to the Zeus post for more setback.


----------



## chase224

My wife's new blue Diva.


----------



## janetaylor7

Ouch, that hurts my eyes.


----------



## chase224

I am not quite sure what that means, however it strikes me as quite rude to say about someone's brand new bike. For instance, when I first saw your bike I thought that Zeus Zarpa stem sure is ugly on such a fine bike but I withheld my thoughts. You obviously missed that valuable lesson many of us learn in our youth, if you cannot say something nice it is better to say nothing at all.


----------



## Snopro440

Well said Chase!!!!!!!


----------



## Dog Trainer

Chase, my wife gives your wife's bike a big thumbs up:thumbsup: . Now she wants one just like it.


----------



## chase224

Thanks SP and DT. 

DT you should come on down to Destin, FL and pick one up for your wife (little surprise vacation). My LBS ordered her bike on a Tuesday and she was riding it on the following Wednesday.


----------



## Chuck415

Dog Trainer said:


> Chase, my wife gives your wife's bike a big thumbs up:thumbsup: . Now she wants one just like it.


Say it ain't so! I'm with janetaylor... pink on a blue diva doesn't work for me. If it works for you, then great, that's all that matters. Beauty is definitely in the eye of the beholder.

BTW, IMO if you can't take the comments good or bad then I wouldn't post pics of your bike.


----------



## rollinrob

janetaylor7 said:


> Ouch, that hurts my eyes.



We still have not seen your bike!!


----------



## Chuck415

*More Orcas...*

Finally got my new Orca and took some decent pictures of the Orbeas in the household. Here they are...

1) 2004 Orca - Dura-Ace, Easton EC-90 bars, ITM SuperOver Stem, Deda Blackstick seat post, San Marco Aspide saddle
2) 2007 Orca - SRAM Force, Ritchey WCS Carbon Streem bars & carbon 4-Axis stem, SLR Kit Carbonio Flow saddle, Velocity Aerohead rims, White Industries H1 hubs, Sapim CX-Rays
3) Girlfriend's 2005 Onix - Ultegra, American Classic Sprint 350s (changing bars shortly)

View attachment 88119

View attachment 88120

View attachment 88121


----------



## saw2

Got this last week









Main build:
Orbea Orca 57
Full Dura Ace
Deda stem, bars and post
Reynolds Attack Carbon clinchers
Look Keo Carbon Ti pedals 

Just awaiting delivery of an Arione k:1 carbon saddle to finish it and replace the standard Arione.


----------



## wilric44

*Just in Today*

I have finished my bike shopping for the next decade. Waited a long time for the Orca and the 57cm fit just fine. 

Complete with Record and Elan Aeros.


----------



## Sacke

*2007 Orbea Orca*

Here is my Orca. 

It is nice to have one in Finland. I believe that they have only sold about 5-6 of them in total. The finns are extremely keen on Cannondale and italian brands. Olmo is huge here... but, no Cannondale, Olmo, Chebici, Pinarello or Colnago can match the design of the Orca. Here are the pictures of my Orca. I had it for 2 days now.


----------



## justyn_c_uk

*03 Aspin*

This is my Aspin (my first serious road bike), I got it in 2004 and it is on a rolling programme of upgrades. Most notably the Racing 3 which I took out for the first time yesterday, oh they rock. 

















The drive is now a mix of Xenon, Veloce, Centaur and Chorus, the bars/stem are Planet X and the brakes are 105. Good bless ebay and the sales. The next upgrade is a Truvativ Carbon triple (then maybe the frame but don't tell the wife).

Oh and I do enjoy riding it, even if Malvern is hilly......


----------



## Cree

*2007 Orca, 51 CM, SRAM Force, Blue*

Well here's my new ride. Still dialing it in. Had some problems with the extremely long reach of the ITM bar and SRAM lever combo. It's about 3 CM more than my Ritchey/Campy combo so I had to go with a shorter stem and in turn the tops of the bars are pretty close. Cables really squashed to make the bend getting to the new Orbea head tube stops, think this may be making the "force" really high to shift the front der. Bike is light and stiff; climbs and accelerates great. Also feels much more stable than I expected -not twitchy at all but will move where you want it instantly! :thumbsup: 

The jury's still out on the SRAM grouppo; may just take some getting used to but there's a lot of noise and overshifting going on... 

View attachment 90982


----------



## DRLski

Well, I can't afford one of these sweet new Orca's that everyone seems to have lately but I did just finish building my 2005 Orbea Lobular 100, got the frameset brand new, weighs in just hair over 17lbs with the pedals (which I'll be changing to lighter ones soon), here's the specs:
Fork: Zeus FCM
Headset: FSA Orbit
Wheelset: Mavic Ksyrium SL (Nude )
Crankset: Campagnolo Centaur Carbon 10spd
Shifters: Campagnolo Record 10spd Carbon
Front Derailleur: Campagnolo Chorus 10spd
Rear Derailleur: Campagnolo Centaur 10spd Carbon
Handlebars: FSA RD-250
Stem: FSA OS-140
Pedals: Look Keo Classic
Seatpost: Specialized Pave Carbon
Saddle: Fizik Arione 
Tires: Continental Gran Prix 4000


----------



## Mosovich

*Nice...*

build. I really wanted one of those, but my LBS talked me into a Opal for just a fraction more, so I couldn't pass it up. Just something to be said for simple design...


----------



## z ken

Ed: you gotta the best looking/fast bike so far in Orbea thread. how's Boras?? i bet it's fly.


----------



## Stratmosphere

*Finally some pics...*

ZeroG brakes here with ES wheels. Full Record. Also I put a Barmac Wedge on the bike. This bike has been on a Century and it was sweet. -P

View attachment 91733

View attachment 91727

View attachment 91728

View attachment 91730

View attachment 91729


----------



## mcquill

*What did you get for weight on this one?*

Just about to build..... looking for advice on components.


----------



## Stratmosphere

Don't be afraid of the SRAM. It's light and it works well. My least favorite is the Shimano due to the looks and the cable on the shifters. -Pete


----------



## Big Jim Mac

*My first roadie...*

I'll chime in with my new Onix, it's a TDF but in red instead of blue. All stock except for the Serfas carbon bottle cage and Cateye Wireless computer. Still have to add pedals.


----------



## Edster

*Here's my Opal*

Here's a picture of my Opal at the LBS after they installed a new FSA crankset/bottom bracket. I've had it for a year and it's a great bike.


----------



## Big Jim Mac

Nice! Love those wheels. How are you liking the new crank?


----------



## Edster

Big Jim Mac - The cranks are really nice. My staff pitched in and got me the cranks when I left the hospital I worked for, due to a reorganization.
The LBS is World Cycles (worldcycles.com) and the shop owner/wrench is Alex Estrada. I understand that there were some issues with the earlier FSA cranks, but I haven't had any issues for the past couple of weeks. Alex had me come in after a couple of rides to insure everything was still tight.
The chain line changed a little bit and I find my self shifting more between the small and the big ring. I run a 12-25 and I am using the "regular" Campy front derailleur.
I went from a 53-39 Campy to a 52-38. Though the change is minor I do feel a difference.


----------



## orca

*orbeas*

great looking bikes I will post mine as soon as I get my new 07 orca along with my wifes
pink aqua dama and my tri bike


----------



## i4detail

*Sitting Pretty*

Wifes 07 Diva 
Shifters:07 Shimano short reach
Crankset:07 Shimano Compact
Wheels: 07 Dura Ace
Brakes: 07 Ultegra
Front Der:07 Ultegra
Rear Der: 07 Ultegra
Cassette " "

The 08 Ordu might be in the futre Hott


----------



## plag

Here is mine, Man I really love all those sweet picts of the 2007's. I have to get one when I save up some cash. The 2007 Orange and Blue are AWESOME!!!!


----------



## jsrcrb

*getting ready for the upgrade*

Moved from my Orbea Zonal Steel to building up an 05 Orca. Just picked up a dealer demo 07 frame and going to swap out the parts shortly - can't wait

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=97354&stc=1&d=1186438455
05 orca Medium Web 



view.jpghttp://forums.roadbikereview.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=97355&stc=1&d=1186438455
07 frame Medium Web view.jpg


----------



## Cree

*Nice rig!*

Very similar to my Orca. Nice color accents with the bar tape and pedals. I think Shimano is probably the best choice with the new Orca's head tube cable stops. I'm having trouble with the SRAM system and cabling up here...too tight!

Good luck and take care of that beauty.


----------



## rrcruz.5500

*2007 Orbea Orca*

Just completed assembling my bike 2 weeks ago. My riding buddies say the Orca is a real looker. Personally though, I believe that the looks are just the gravy --- the ride is the real gem. Was initially hesitant to get an Orca. The good reviews, plus the frame size measurements (for an XS frame), of the Orca made me decide.  

The bike weighs 15.09 pounds. For the meantime, I am still using my old custom-built wheelset with the Zipp 303 rims, DA hubs and DT Swiss spokes, but i am inclined to acquire a Reynolds Attack clincher as a training wheel which will set me back by about 100 grams in total bike weight.


----------



## orcanova

wilric44 said:


> I have finished my bike shopping for the next decade. Waited a long time for the Orca and the 57cm fit just fine.
> 
> Complete with Record and Elan Aeros.


Nice...what height and weight are you and how are you liking the Elan Aeros?

Also, what is your bike weighing in at with the record and those wheels...?


----------



## DRLski

Here's an updated version of my race bike, an '05 Orbea Lobular 100:


----------



## rhauft

2007 57cm Orca equipped w/Record, Zipp cranks, Zipp 404s & all ceramic bearings
14.5 lb (w/pedals & cages) 
This is my 3rd Orca (04,06,07) 








2007 54cm Ordu equipped w/DA, Zipp 404s & all ceramic bearings
16.25 lb (w/pedals & cage)
I have an 08 Ordu/Sram Red on order. Great bikes all.








:thumbsup:


----------



## dave99ag

Very nice. Is the red on the Orca stickers or paint?


----------



## rhauft

dave99ag said:


> Very nice. Is the red on the Orca stickers or paint?


Thanks dave, the stripes are vinyl pinstripes.


----------



## Slave2Gravity

2006 Opal frame with 2007 Campy Chorus grupo and Fulcrum Racing 3 wheels.


----------



## teffisk

rhauft said:


> Thanks dave, the stripes are vinyl pinstripes.


how do you get that? do you do it yourself? it looks tight!


----------



## rhauft

teffisk said:


> how do you get that? do you do it yourself? it looks tight!


Yes, I striped the bike myself with the help of 1/4 inch red vinyl pinstripe from Manny Moe & Jack


----------



## shumphries

Here she is...


----------



## DKR

Guys' I Thought you should see an Orca from "Down Under". Freshly cleaned after a Saturday 150km ride along the bay in Melbourne.
06 Orca 54cm
DA group, FSA SLK compacts, SSL wheels, K-Wing bars & K-Force post 2.5set back.
She's damn sweet to ride.:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Jim Mac

Very nice, but it's upside down! Love that seat post. You tied the colors together nicely.


----------



## MisterMike

Big Jim Mac said:


> Very nice, but it's upside down! Love that seat post. You tied the colors together nicely.


Ha, So since it's in the southern hemisphere it's wheels spin the other way too

And the brakes are backwards man ! I never realized that, compared to the US, the brake levers are set up reversed in the UK and Australia until recently. Your pics confirm it.

All kidding aside that's a sweet ride


----------



## Big Jim Mac

Plus, it's set up for left hand drive. Still, got to be the nicest ride I've seen on this site.
:thumbsup:


----------



## DKR

MisterMike said:


> Ha, So since it's in the southern hemisphere it's wheels spin the other way too
> 
> And the brakes are backwards man ! I never realized that, compared to the US, the brake levers are set up reversed in the UK and Australia until recently. Your pics confirm it.


What happens if I cross the equator? 

Here it's Left=rear and Right=front. I thought the UK as well as Europe were the opposite. Mate of mine bought a bike at Interbike in Milan and it is set up L=F & R=R and he's become used to it. It also doesn't affect him riding on the left side of the road.


----------



## orcanova

Nice, DKR...I am missing my '06 Orca. Got hit by a car and cracked the seat tube, so the frame is being shipped to Calfee to be repaired...


Riding my custom steel bike in the meantime...


----------



## DKR

orcanova said:


> Nice, DKR...I am missing my '06 Orca. Got hit by a car and cracked the seat tube, so the frame is being shipped to Calfee to be repaired...
> Riding my custom steel bike in the meantime...


You have very good taste.
Ouch.... Is it only the seat tube that's damaged? And they can fix it?
What was the damage to you?
Can you guys insure your bikes in the US?
Mate of mine was totalled on his Specialized Roubaix and the insurance company wrote it of and now he's on a brand new Roubaix SL.


----------



## lx93

orcanova said:


> Nice, DKR...I am missing my '06 Orca. Got hit by a car and cracked the seat tube, so the frame is being shipped to Calfee to be repaired...


From looking at the pix, I hope you're not posting from some hospital room.  

Seriously, how can you tell that the rest of the frame doesn't have damage not visible? 

This is the kind of thing that makes me leery about buying a carbon frame- not that I can afford one now...


----------



## Big Jim Mac

Ouch, that hurts looking at it. If anyone knows of a US insurance company that will cover bikes, let me know. I talked to my agent (State Farm) and they don't do it. When I travel with my Orbea and Yeti MB I'm packing $5 grand in bikes, and that scares me.


----------



## DKR

Big Jim Mac said:


> Ouch, that hurts looking at it. If anyone knows of a US insurance company that will cover bikes, let me know. I talked to my agent (State Farm) and they don't do it. When I travel with my Orbea and Yeti MB I'm packing $5 grand in bikes, and that scares me.


Most insurance companies in Aus will cover as part of house contents insurance and covers for theft, accident etc and some will cover racing. Expensive though, cost me AUD650 to cover my Orca valued at AUD9,500.


----------



## orcanova

Yes...I was unhurt...it was low speed and I tumbled but the front end of the car cracked the seat tube at the point of contact. I am confident the rest of the frame is fine. Calfee repairs, according to several who have had repairs from them, are structurally as strong as before, and often not that discernable that the have been repaired. Calfee can even make frames stiffer. As far as being leery of carbon, I think it is awsome that CF can be repaired. If a steel or aluminum frame had bent from the accident, it would have been totalled, or a very expensive repair.

Repair is $225 for the frame. Rolf is rebuilding the front wheel for $280.00 I believe, which is a pretty high price IMO, considering Zipp just rebuilt my 404 carbon deep dish, with a new hub and bladed spokes, for $118.00.

I have not looked into insurance yet, but my homeowners policy has a $500.00 deductible, and I have not looked into my umbrella policy yet. The driver was just starting up at a green light and was not at fault, so I am not pursuing a claim against their insurance. A wreckless landscaping truck pulling a trailer precipitated the accident but they were long gone. Given the circumstances, I am not complaining, given that I am walking away from this uninjured and repairable damage at around $600.00. Actually, I may have a tendon strain behind the knee that is bugging me, but I am monitoring it to see if it dissipates.


----------



## DKR

orcanova said:


> Yes...I was unhurt...it was low speed and I tumbled but the front end of the car cracked the seat tube at the point of contact. I am confident the rest of the frame is fine. Calfee repairs, according to several who have had repairs from them, are structurally as strong as before, and often not that discernable that the have been repaired. Calfee can even make frames stiffer. As far as being leery of carbon, I think it is awsome that CF can be repaired. If a steel or aluminum frame had bent from the accident, it would have been totalled, or a very expensive repair.
> 
> Repair is $225 for the frame. Rolf is rebuilding the front wheel for $280.00 I believe, which is a pretty high price IMO, considering Zipp just rebuilt my 404 carbon deep dish, with a new hub and bladed spokes, for $118.00.
> 
> I have not looked into insurance yet, but my homeowners policy has a $500.00 deductible, and I have not looked into my umbrella policy yet. The driver was just starting up at a green light and was not at fault, so I am not pursuing a claim against their insurance. A wreckless landscaping truck pulling a trailer precipitated the accident but they were long gone. Given the circumstances, I am not complaining, given that I am walking away from this uninjured and repairable damage at around $600.00. Actually, I may have a tendon strain behind the knee that is bugging me, but I am monitoring it to see if it dissipates.


Good luck Orcavova, would be great to read a post on how it all turns out.


----------



## orcanova

^I just shipped it off a couple hours ago. I'll post pics when its done...


----------



## Slave2Gravity

Big Jim Mac said:


> Ouch, that hurts looking at it. If anyone knows of a US insurance company that will cover bikes, let me know. I talked to my agent (State Farm) and they don't do it. When I travel with my Orbea and Yeti MB I'm packing $5 grand in bikes, and that scares me.


I have a State Farm renters policy in the Bay Area specifically because my bikes and ski equipment would be covered (after all, they are the only things of value I own  ). Policies differ, but I have a $0 deductible and pay $17/mo in addition to my auto.

I will be very curious to hear how the repairs go with the carbon frame. I know its possible, and in fact carbon now is much stronger in its application than it was, but I would still have my doubts. If it were me, I'd get a new frame. But then, that's why I nabbed a no deductible policy.


----------



## orcanova

well...Here is the repair job from calfee. You can hardly even see the repair. I had them re-stencil the logo on the downtube rather than leave it naked black. They did it solid white instead of the double outline, but it looks fine to me. That is the only thing that doesn't look factory. You have to look closely to see the repair, so I am most happy.

I polished the frame with a Porter Cable random orbit polisher and Sonus SFX three stage polishing system, then coated it with Klasse AIO, and Klasse SG sealants for protection and a high gloss.


----------



## rhauft

*Great Job !*

I've had Calfee repair a couple of my carbon bikes and they have always done an oustanding job for me. 
Those guys can really perform miracles and bring back the dead.
Congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## blueonix

*07onix with fulcrums and campy record*

Here is my 07onix with fulcrums and campy record.
I finished the setup in june and put 2500 miles on it.
Its incredibly smooth and comfortable ride,compared to my former 03 Cinelli proxima.


----------



## Martin dk

where did you get the Fulcrums with blue stickers and the ITM Sword too??

regards Martin.


----------



## BunnV

subscribing


----------



## phototravel

*My sweet new ride....*

I've been into cycling since 1983. My first REAL bike was a Peugeot Reynolds 531 frame with Shimano 600EX Group and Martix ISO rims (radical at the time) with silk tubular tires. My most recent bike was a Felt F4R with Campy Chorus. I've always wanted a "dream bike" and settled on the Orbea Orca due to the reviews I've read and the aesthetics of the frame. I bought a Campagnolo Record Carbon Group and Deda bars, from Clive at Glory Cycles and built up the bike last night. Specs are as follows:
08 Orbea Orca 51cm Orange frame
08 Campagnolo Record Carbon group
08 Campagnolo Eurus Wheelset
Vredestein Fortezza TriComp - white tires
Look KEO Carbon Ti pedals
Zeus carbon seatpost
Zeus Zarpa Carbon Stem (beautiful)
3TTT BioMorphe OS Carbon Bars
Selle San Marco Rever white saddle
Total weight 14.3 lbs before computer and bottle cage


----------



## Code Blue

*Latest Ride*

Orbea Opal just received.


----------



## rhauft

*Welcome to club Orca !*

Absolutely Stunning Orca!
Nice groupo too!
Enjoy your new ride :thumbsup:


----------



## BunnV

*Build or Buy?*



phototravel said:


> My most recent bike was a Felt F4R with Campy Chorus. ...... I bought a Campagnolo Record Carbon Group and Deda bars, from Clive at Glory Cycles and built up the bike last night......


Beautiful! :blush2: :thumbsup: 

Question....Besides the Campy Record group, did every thing else come from your Felt?
I'm am torn between waiting until I can afford to buy an Orca spec’d the way I want or sacrificing my Felt (an F55 with some Dura Ace, FSA carbon cranks and generic Felt parts) and building an Orca with my used parts. Did you save any money building it yourself or was it just the satisfaction of building it the reason you did?


----------



## BunnV

*More info!*

:crazy:


Code Blue said:


> Orbea Opal just received.


Sweet!  
Love the orange! :thumbsup: 
Specs?


----------



## Big Jim Mac

Got to say that's one of the nicest road bikes I've seen. That orange is just stunning. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## phototravel

*Thanks!!!...*

....everyone for the kind words...I built it myself simply due to cost. I was able to get a good price on the frame and Record Group separate, and then because I was buying the frame and group, Glory Cyles was willing to work with me on the wheels and the handlebars, and seatpost. If I had just gone to Orca's site and had it sent pre-built, the price would have been significantly higher. 

BunnV, the only thing I pulled off of the Felt was the stem. Everything else is brand new. Honestly, as I said, I have waited 25 years for this bike. There was no room for compromise, and I just figured if I couldn't afford the very best, I should wait until I could, but if you really need a great bike right now and can't quite swing all of the components you want, it makes sense to me to get a great frame like the Orca and slowly upgrade the components as you can...that's just my two sense.

Took it out for its maiden voyage today and all I can say is that it was worth every penny...so buttery smooth, yet soo stiff and responsive. Deadens bumps so well and the Campy Record group shifts flawlessly. I can't say enough good things about this bike, but I've only got 30 miles on it so far...


----------



## BunnV

*You did the right thing!*



phototravel said:


> ....... it makes sense to me to get a great frame like the Orca and slowly upgrade the components as you can...that's just my two sense....


*I'll take that advice! :idea: *




phototravel said:


> ....... Took it out for its maiden voyage today and all I can say is that it was worth every penny...so buttery smooth, yet soo stiff and responsive. .....


*I can vouch for that! * 

I don't own one but my friend just got a 2008 in red with full Dura Ace and the awesome Mavic R-sys wheels. I made the mistake of riding it, now I can't stop thinking about it! I've "built" about 50 different versions of the Orca on Orbea's excellent "Made to Order" web site. I saw an orange one at my LBS today and although appears more copper to me than orange, that is the color I want for sure. Congratulations again on yours, it's truly a dream bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## phototravel

Yeah - I love it...are you sure the one you saw at the shop wasn't a "bronze"? They also make bronze...plus, I guess it depends on what kind of light you are viewing it in as to how "orange" the orange actually is. Just ordered a pair of Vredestein TriComp tires in white and black...I think that will set off the white bars and saddle really well....was tempted to get the orange Vredesteins, but that may have been overkill....


----------



## phototravel

BunnV said:


> *I'll take that advice! :idea: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I can vouch for that! *
> 
> I don't own one but my friend just got a 2008 in red with full Dura Ace and the awesome Mavic R-sys wheels. I made the mistake of riding it, now I can't stop thinking about it! I've "built" about 50 different versions of the Orca on Orbea's excellent "Made to Order" web site. I saw an orange one at my LBS today and although appears more copper to me than orange, that is the color I want for sure. Congratulations again on yours, it's truly a dream bike. :thumbsup:


Yeah - I love it...are you sure the one you saw at the shop wasn't a "bronze"? They also make bronze...plus, I guess it depends on what kind of light you are viewing it in as to how "orange" the orange actually is. Just ordered a pair of Vredestein TriComp tires in white and black...I think that will set off the white bars and saddle really well....was tempted to get the orange Vredesteins, but that may have been overkill....


----------



## BunnV

phototravel said:


> Yeah - I love it...are you sure the one you saw at the shop wasn't a "bronze"? They also make bronze.......


Positive, I've seen the bronze at the same shop and didn't like it at all. :nonod: 



phototravel said:


> I guess it depends on what kind of light you are viewing it in as to how "orange" the orange actually is.


I think you're right. Your's looks "correct" in the pictures on RBR, better than (more orange) the one I saw today. Maybe it was the florescent lights in the shop. I did take it out side but not in direct sunlight. No matter, orange it is!


----------



## tete de la tour

phototravel said:


> I've been into cycling since 1983. My first REAl bike was a Peugeot Reynolds 531 frame with Shimano 600EX Group and Martix ISO rims (radical at the time) with silk tubular tires. My most recent bike was a Felt F4R with Campy Chorus. I've always wanted a "dream bike" and settled on the Orbea Orca due to the reviews I've read and the aesthetics of the frame. I bought a Campagnolo Record Carbon Group and Deda bars, from Clive at Glory Cycles and built up the bike last night. Specs are as follows:
> 08 Orbea Orca 51cm Orange frame
> 08 Campagnolo Record Carbon group
> 08 Campagnolo Eurus Wheelset
> currently Vittoria Rubino Pro tires but will upgrade to White/Black Vittoria Open Corsa EVO CX when they are available
> Look KEO Carbon Ti pedals
> Zeus carbon seatpost
> Deda Elementi 215 Bars
> Felt Stem - will upgrade to Deda Forza when I can afford it
> Selle San Marco Rever white saddle
> Total weight 14.25 lbs before computer and bottle cage


this might be the cleanest bike I have seen in a while. 

wow. the orange looks sick. 

mine just got here. 
I can't afford to keep the groupset tho. I will put DA on it. the SRAM red will be sold off.


----------



## BunnV

*Are you sure?*




tete de la tour said:


> I can't afford to keep the groupset tho. I will put DA on it. the SRAM red will be sold off.


 Really? Have you tried it with the SRAM Red yet? I just test rode an Orca with Red and the Double Tap shifting is pretty cool! I have DA on my Felt so I know how great it is....but since you already bought the Red, you may want to keep it :idea:

Whatever you decide, congratulations on the Orca! :thumbsup:


----------



## blueonix

*fulcrums and Itms with blue stickers*

The stickers were originally red (no other colours available).
The red colour didn´t match the blue onix-colour at all, so I decided
to do something about it.
I draw the outlines in autocad, filled with colour in Corel Draw and sent it to a workshop 
where the "self adhesive stickers for cars and vans" are made.

To my suprise there is no noticeable change in the appearance, colours or adhesion
after 2 months and 2500 miles riding.


----------



## BunnV

blueonix said:


> ........The red colour didn´t match the blue onix-colour at all, so I decided to do something about it. I draw the outlines in autocad, filled with colour in Corel Draw and sent it to a workshop ..........


Wow! Now that's what I call attention to detail! Nice job, it looks "factory".


----------



## Snopro440

Here are a couple of pictures of my Onix on a ride in Saint Paul. It is built with Sram Force, compact cranks, Look Keo Carbon pedals, ITM Lux Lite bar and stem, Syntace P6 Seat post. The wheels in this picture are my handbuilts. Velocity Escape rims, Wheelsmith DB 14 spokes, Velocity Sealed bearing hubs with Vittoria Corsa CR tubulars. I just ordered a set of Easton EA90 SL's as my clincher set. I am really happy with my bike, though I may put a lighter fork on it. I forgot I also have a Mavic Wintec ES computer on it.


----------



## Big Jim Mac

Nice build. What's it way? Looks like winter has settled in for you.


----------



## Snopro440

Thanks, it's a fun bike to ride!! I am not sure how much it weighs though. Winter is certainly right around the corner... Riding at 39 degrees isn't much fun, but like it better than riding in 93 degrees!!!!!! The plus it that I have my snowmobiles tuned up and ready to go!!!


----------



## Big Jim Mac

I got a Thanksgivind Day ride in, temp was around 34 degrees F. Memo to self: get a cover for the helmet, all those vents were great in the summer, not so good now. Also need something on my shoes, otherwise I'm staying warm once I get a few miles in.


----------



## Slave2Gravity

Hate to rub it in, but my roommate and I did a Thanksgiving coast ride in 65 degree weather. We live in the Bay Area and started from Palo Alto, climbed the Santa Cruz mountains, descended to the coast, and then climbed back over for a total of nearly 100 miles in 6 hours. Had a great time but we were too exhausted to make the Turkey. Wine and pie were a good substitute though!


----------



## tete de la tour

not done yet but getting there. I hope it will be complete for the weekend.

got my wheels tho, Reynolds - DV46T and also some Mavic Es Tubulars. ($530 from performance.

I'll post more pics when complete.


----------



## OrbeaXLR8R

*My new Orca*

Just finished first shake out ride on my new Orca!
54 cm, full Record with Fulcrum Racing 1's. FSA K-Force bar and stem. Selle Italia SLR XP saddle. Please excuse my poor photograhpy skills!


----------



## phototravel

OrbeaXLR8R said:


> Just finished first shake out ride on my new Orca!
> 54 cm, full Record with Fulcrum Racing 1's. FSA K-Force bar and stem. Selle Italia SLR XP saddle. Please excuse my poor photograhpy skills!


nice - similar setup to mine...the light blue looks good. sweet ride!!! How does it feel?


----------



## OrbeaXLR8R

The ride is sweet! My previous bike was an Onix...so it's not like I made a dramatic jump from an inferior machine. The most noticeable difference is the '08 Record Group vs. the '05 on the Onix. Much more crisp, and I love the Ultra Torque crank!


----------



## BunnV

*Cool blue*



OrbeaXLR8R said:


> Just finished first shake out ride on my new Orca!
> 54 cm, full Record with Fulcrum Racing 1's. FSA K-Force bar and stem. Selle Italia SLR XP saddle. Please excuse my poor photograhpy skills!


Very, very nice. Congratulations! Did you build it yourself or did you order it like that? I don't recall Fulcrum products being available on the Orbea "build it yourself" site.


----------



## OrbeaXLR8R

Thank you...yes, I built it up myself. I got an amazing deal on the frame and fork from a guy in the SF Bay Area...the new frame was a warranty replacement for an older Orca he had. He already had 7 road bikes...his wife told him he didn't need another one! The Fulcrum wheels are actually off my Onix, but everything else on the Orca is new.


----------



## luicyphier

*My Orca*

Scandinavian beauty.

Frame: Orbea Orca (size 54)
Groupset: Campagnolo Chorus
Wheelset: Corima Aero (www.corima.com)
Tyres: Tufo 
Seat pin: Kuips phey
Stem: Kuips Vector 110mm
Handlebars: Deda Newton
Saddle: Selle Italia Prolink
Pedals: Look Keo Carbon
Total Weight: 7,4kg


----------



## BunnV

*Love it*



luicyphier said:


> Scandinavian beauty.


It is beautiful  
Love the wheels! Please post the specs with weight.

Congratulations:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Jim Mac

That she is!


----------



## vsimmons

Here she is. 2007 Opal with custom wheels (Ligero) using Tune hubs and nio 27 rims (1350g). Going Red very soon!


----------



## BunnV

vsimmons said:


> Here she is. 2007 Opal with custom wheels (Ligero) using Tune hubs and nio 27 rims (1350g). Going Red very soon!


That looks really good. Love the color. Love the custom wheels, especially the Tune hubs.
Congratulations :thumbsup:


----------



## phototravel

*Beautiful*

NOw that is one color coordinated bike! How do you like the bars?


----------



## phototravel

*Nice!!*

Beautiful bike with stellar setup - red tires really offset the whole thing


----------



## vsimmons

Thank you. The bar is awesome for me. I know people squeek about the lack of adjustability, but it is so comfortable, especially the drops. Between the SMP saddle and the plasma, there are a lot of places to sit. I love the bike.


----------



## J Squiggles

*Just picked it up today*

Here are the first shots of my new 2007 Onix TDE in red instead of orange. Disregard the crank brothers candy pedals...those are just temporary until some speedplay zeros are put on. This is going to be a big change coming from my current road bike, an aluminum single speed Giant. I cannot wait to get out and ride it but I'll probably be stuck to riding the trainer for while given the 16" of snow we just got here in Milwaukee.


----------



## Big Jim Mac

Nice, just like mine. What's that rear tire? My bike looks so pathetic parked in the garage, too much ice on the roads for me to risk it. But spring is coming...


----------



## J Squiggles

*trainer tire*



Big Jim Mac said:


> Nice, just like mine. What's that rear tire? My bike looks so pathetic parked in the garage, too much ice on the roads for me to risk it. But spring is coming...


It's a trainer tire...basically just a super hard tire that doesn't wear nearly as fast as regular tires.


----------



## Toona

*06 Mitis ..*

This ones for sale in the classifieds....!


----------



## tete de la tour

I never posted my bike in this thread so I thought I would . hope that is ok with you guys.


----------



## Big Jim Mac

Very OK. Nice looking ride, how do you like it?


----------



## mloywhite

My '07 Orca. Great bike, very comfortable and fast.


----------



## rockodm

*My First Build*

Just got it done tonight 2005 Marmolada
Someday hopefully to get an Orca as sweet as those shown


----------



## BunnV

rockodm said:


> Just got it done tonight 2005 Marmolada
> Someday hopefully to get an Orca as sweet as those shown


Nothing wrong with rollin' that bike until you get your Orca. You may want to tighten up that seat bag and lose the pump in favor of some CO2 though :wink5:


----------



## rgojr2001

*'04*

Too many Orcas (if it is actually possible). How about a change.


----------



## BunnV

rgojr2001 said:


> Too many Orcas (if it is actually possible). How about a change.


Cool color scheme! The blue cages are a nice touch.


----------



## fabiow8

I am enjoying the Spanish love! This coming from a ****** surrounded by Trek's, Cannondale's, and Specialized! Here is my pic with some new shoes on her. You all have great bikes no matter what the model. My first Orbea was a Lobular that I got into a head on collision with. A rather large GMC 3/4 ton, who wasn't paying attention talking on a cell phone trying to do a NASCAR turn taking out me and my buddy. I haven't found that frameset again but I will someday. Until then, this is my faithful road steed.


View attachment 121489


----------



## Littlewheel

that is an amazing looking bike i absolutlely love it


----------



## tete de la tour

Sorry, I'm messing with my new camera ( nikon D200 ) and can't seem to figure it out yet.
















but whatever. here is my latest.


----------



## rhauft

Nice mood lighting Vic!
What time did you get her finished last night?


----------



## rhauft

new saddle and the bora ultras calls for more glamour shots  
































:thumbsup:


----------



## BunnV

rhauft said:


> new saddle and the bora ultras calls for more [glamor] shots


How about some action shots?


----------



## rhauft

BunnV said:


> How about some action shots?


On the Ordu








:thumbsup:


----------



## BunnV

rhauft said:


> On the Ordu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


That's what I'm talkin' about! I was really getting tired of your white garage door! Nice shot. I've never seen spokes come out like that in a picture! :thumbsup:


----------



## jsrcrb

*Another Orbea Family*

I started out with a beautiful Red Zona (which my nephew now rides). Then an 05 Orca. My wife was on an 06 lobular. She is now on an 07 Diva thanks to Santa to go with my 07 Orca. I just laced up my first Velo-orange leather handlebar grip on my single speed and I have a set of white Elk Skin that I plan to wrap the lower bars on my Token carbon bar. I miss my cinelli ram group but I needed the 90 stem length which wasn't available. I want to get some great background shot with the bikes this summer - John

View attachment 121806


View attachment 121807


View attachment 121808


View attachment 121810


View attachment 121809


----------



## BunnV

jsrcrb said:


> I started out with a beautiful Red Zona (which my nephew now rides). Then an 05 Orca. My wife was on an 06 lobular. She is now on an 07 Diva thanks to Santa to go with my 07 Orca.....


Your bikes are SO nice, so highly detailed, right down to the anodized spacers and custom name emblems :thumbsup: ....what's up with the ugly blue/yellow seat bag on the Diva?


----------



## tete de la tour

That seat bag must go. for riding perhaps it serves a purpose but for a photo shoot? It's kind like a supermodel wearing a bikini and then having tube socks on.


----------



## BunnV

tete de la tour said:


> That seat bag must go. for riding perhaps it serves a purpose but for a photo shoot? It's kind like a supermodel wearing a bikini and then having tube socks on.


LOL!!!!!!


----------



## jsrcrb

I really thought about pulling that off before I took the photos but I was shooting 5 different bikes and I got lazy. It IS a Tour Du France pack (I know it is still ugly, but you have to keep your Performance enhancing drugs somewhere lol). Don't let a pimple on such a beautiful lady detract!

Best
John


----------



## Donahooc

*Help*

Can anyone tell me what this is? I was told by Orbea it looked like a starshop. Others said lobular. There are no weld marks on the frame. Could it be carbon? It has campy chorus and an FSA carbon crankset. Tell me what you think it's worth and I'll tell you what I paid


----------



## Slave2Gravity

Orbea doesn't even know for sure?! Without knowing a year it was made...I'll guess it's worth $700 - $1000


----------



## orcanova

I can't say the model but that is an aluminum frame with carbon stays and fork. Orbea makes several frames like that, and several models share the same frame, and other models share different frames that are also alu with carbon stays.

Prior to the Orca, Orbea's flagship bike was the Starship, which is what this looks like. Not fully sure though. I will point out that Orbea currently has some budget priced alu/carbon frames like the Vuelta, so if you are buying or making a bid on it, I would make sure you are not overpaying. The flagship bike of 6 years ago is the mid-level bike of today.


----------



## Donahooc

*Thanks*



Slave2Gravity said:


> Orbea doesn't even know for sure?! Without knowing a year it was made...I'll guess it's worth $700 - $1000


I'm begenning to feel that I may never know. I paid $800. Oh well, it rides great and I'm sure I'll get my money's worth. The last bike I bought was a Puegeot Neice in 1988 and it's still in great shape.


----------



## tete de la tour

I have come to the conclusion that this saddlebag is on upside down. :mad2: it's been bothering me for a couple weeks.


I believe it should be like this.


----------



## DRLski

what does the sticker on the seattube say? That should give you a good idea, they used that paint scheme on several models back in '04 and '05. But...just looking at the welds on it I'm thinking it's a Lobular, the Starship's welds are not normally as nice.


----------



## turnbulg

*Aussie Red Opal*

My Red Opal on my toughest climb yet. Up Mt. Buffalo in Victoria Australia. Not as big as the Mountains you have in US but big enough for me.


----------



## JimmyORCA

Here is my old ORCA with different wheels, the Eurus is a loaner from my bike shop when the picture was taken. Finishing on my new 09 ORCA.


----------



## Yangpei

My first Orbea was a Lobular, which I no longer have. I later picked up an Aletta for triathlons. I still have the Aletta, but haven't been doing any tris lately. I'm only on my road bike occasionally - maybe once every 2 months or so. But, it's fun when the trails are muddy or when there's not enough time to get to the trailhead.


----------



## DRLski

I wish someone would make this thread a sitcky.


----------



## five04

not the best photo, but you get the idea. 06 opal with full dura ace groupset.


----------



## Yangpei

*Ora*

I came across an Ora frame, so I decided to build it up to replace my Aletta. Here is a prelim pic with parts still missing.


----------



## BunnV

*Just getting started....*

I finally got the orange Orca I've been lusting over. I'm building it with a combination of Force and Red. I hope to have it built soon, but I'm still waiting for the UPS truck to deliver the rest of my parts.

Stay tuned!


----------



## Arginine

YES!!! Good for you!!!!:thumbsup: 
Is that the orange or bronze? Looks like bronze on my computer. Keep us updated on the build.


----------



## BunnV

*Euskaltel Euskadi color*



Arginine said:


> YES!!! Good for you!!!!:thumbsup:
> Is that the orange or bronze? Looks like bronze on my computer. Keep us updated on the build.


Thanks Arginine! It's orange, but it comes out different shades in pictures depending on the light. Sometimes is looks copper, sometimes it almost looks like a salmon color but its not the bronze one. I will definitely keep you posted on the build. I'm waiting for the wheels, cassette and pedals....where is that UPS guy???? :17:


----------



## BunnV

*At last! A Badass Orange Orca is MINE!!!!!!*



Arginine said:


> YES!!! Good for you!!!!:thumbsup:
> Is that the orange or bronze? Looks like bronze on my computer. Keep us updated on the build.


Here it is! Thanks Arginine for the enthusiasm! :thumbsup: 

Basic specs:
2007 Orca 57
Force group, RED BlackBox ceramic BB
Neuvation M28 Aero wheels (Rolf Vigor SL's on order)
Look KeO Carbon pedals
Selle Italia Carbonio saddle
ITM 101 bars
Thompson X2 Stem
16.44 pounds ready to ride (not including my Garmin Edge computer) on my Ultimate digital scale. I expect to creep into the 15's with the Rolf wheels and a SRAM RED cassette. 

I LOVE THIS FREAKIN' BIKE!!!!!!


----------



## Arginine

Looks fantastic. Love the orange frame. That would have been my first choice, but I got a great deal on a white one the LBS had on the floor-so I had to go with that. Does the ride live up to your expectations?


----------



## BunnV

Arginine said:


> Looks fantastic. Love the orange frame. That would have been my first choice, but I got a great deal on a white one the LBS had on the floor-so I had to go with that. Does the ride live up to your expectations?


Beyond! Its roughly 2 pounds lighter than my last bike but it feels 5 pounds lighter and 50% stiffer! It's freaky. I have to put some real miles on it to give a good review. Maiden voyage is tomorrow.

Thanks for the compliments :thumbsup:


----------



## Rustus

Here is my Vuelta. It was a demo bike that I got for a really good price. My first road bike in over 30 years. (I am a mountain biker) Shot at the turn around point of my daily morning ride, and on the dirt road I have to ride to get to the pavement.


----------



## saw2

My new Orca Evolution:


----------



## Sacke

saw2 said:


> My new Orca Evolution:


The bike is awesome, but I don't know... for some reason I am not that head over heels regarding the new matte black color. The white/black is still my favourite. 

I don't know why, but it doesn't touch me in the same way... sort of like Michael Jackson. You know he is supposed to be of another color... 

I think with a pair of Spinergy Xaero lites, a black stem, white bartape, black saddle post and a white saddle together with the white pedals would make it more in my taste. We will see... I am probably getting the 09 black orca in a couple of weeks, but feeling a bit insecure about it. I am leaning towards putting my money on the components and get a 08 white/black frame instead.


----------



## saw2

I already have an original black and white Orca and have done the full stealth look on my new Ordu tt bike so just wanted to do something a bit different with this one - as soon as new dura ace is available bits will probably change anyway....


----------



## 55/Rad




----------



## phototravel

The b&W scheme looks great - haven't seent he matte black in person yet, though. Mine is here:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=1286180#poststop


----------



## phototravel

BunnV said:


> I finally got the orange Orca I've been lusting over. I'm building it with a combination of Force and Red. I hope to have it built soon, but I'm still waiting for the UPS truck to deliver the rest of my parts.
> 
> Stay tuned!


HEY CONGRATS!!! I remember you were admiring mine when I got it (http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=1286180#poststop). Good Luck with the build, etc!


----------



## BunnV

phototravel said:


> HEY CONGRATS!!! I remember you were admiring mine when I got it (http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=1286180#poststop). Good Luck with the build, etc!


Thanks! I still admire yours, it's a better shade of orange than mine. I don't know if my paint is faded or if the '07 is a different color than your '08. In any case, I LOVE my bike! Here is the finished build.


----------



## phototravel

BunnV said:


> Thanks! I still admire yours, it's a better shade of orange than mine. I don't know if my paint is faded or if the '07 is a different color than your '08. In any case, I LOVE my bike! Here is the finished build.


The SRAM looks great on it - yeah, mine's an 08 and I think they made the orange a bit darker on the 08. Yours is creamsicle-isious


----------



## Sacke

55/Rad said:


>


I really love this build. I was admiring the picture in the frames/forks section of the forum and in case I do pass on the Colnago Extreme C, and go back to Orca... 

Here is my bike right before it found a new owner. (whom I later called and asked if he wanted to sell the bike back to me... ) 










Here is the contender for my love... 










Despite the Colnago Record vs. Shimano Ultegra, and the very similar feel of the two bikes, the Orca just feels like it would make me happier. Go figure...


----------



## Cross Chained

dave99ag said:


> My 2005 Orca and wife's 2007 Diva



I saw the Diva at a store yesterday (same colour as your wife's) and I totally fell in love with it! It might have to be my next bike. :blush2:


----------



## estebanjs

*2008 Orbea Opal*

2008 Orbea Opal


----------



## Snakebitten

Orbeas are so gorgeous. I especially love this one. TT bike.


----------



## agerber79

just finished building my first road bike since i raced as a junior... orbea ultrafoco in euskaltel colors w/ ultegra 10, fsa slk, flite gel, ksyrium equipes, time rxs carbons and deda magic bar/stem. 18.5 lbs in a 58.5 c-c. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Jim Mac

Like those team colors. Wish that was an option for all their bikes.


----------



## BunnV

Big Jim Mac said:


> Like those team colors. Wish that was an option for all their bikes.


+1 
The team paint scheme is killer!
I wanted my bike to be Euskatel Orange but it's really more copper/bronze than orange. Oh well.


----------



## rsosborn

BunnV said:


> Thanks! I still admire yours, it's a better shade of orange than mine. I don't know if my paint is faded or if the '07 is a different color than your '08. In any case, I LOVE my bike! Here is the finished build.


my paint looks just the same. it's a bad phone/camera picture but you get the idea.


----------



## BunnV

rsosborn said:


> my paint looks just the same. it's a bad phone/camera picture but you get the idea.


Thanks for the picture. You're right, it looks just the same.

You know what? It looks awesome! :thumbsup: I had never seen another one just like mine on the street until a ride this past weekend, when I saw an identical one by the beach. When I saw it rolling, I thought it looked great! I appreciate mine even more now.


----------



## rsosborn

BunnV said:


> Thanks for the picture. You're right, it looks just the same.


yea i was just as happy to see your bike as well. i noticed my frame was 
lighter than those on the orbea 2008 web site.

when i bought my bike, the shop owner had had it suspended from the ceiling
near the window. i had thought it sunfaded!


----------



## BunnV

rsosborn said:


> i had thought it sunfaded!


That's what I thought! Is your's an '07 or 08? I've been told the '08's are more orange and the '07's are more copper-ish (not to be confused with the factory bronze color). Mine is an '07. Do a search for "Phototravel" on this thread. His bike is *ORANGE!*


----------



## rsosborn

BunnV said:


> That's what I thought! Is your's an '07 or 08? I've been told the '08's are more orange and the '07's are more copper-ish (not to be confused with the factory bronze color). Mine is an '07. Do a search for "Phototravel" on this thread. His bike is *ORANGE!*


yea, i saw his bike. that year is more of an orange color. our's is more salmon, or faded
copper. sometimes mine looks gold. sometimes orange-ish. mine is '07 as well.


----------



## BunnV

rsosborn said:


> our's is more salmon, or faded copper. sometimes mine looks gold. sometimes orange-ish.


You nailed the description. It's like a chameleon, it changes colors depending on the environment! It's pretty unique.


----------



## FightingIllini

*2006 Orbea Vuelta*

57cm. First road bike and plan on racing it this year at college. Now I just need some wheels better than the Shimano WH-550.


----------



## phototravel

rhauft said:


> new saddle and the bora ultras calls for more glamour shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


HOLY CRAP that looks sweet!


----------



## phototravel

jsrcrb said:


> I started out with a beautiful Red Zona (which my nephew now rides). Then an 05 Orca. My wife was on an 06 lobular. She is now on an 07 Diva thanks to Santa to go with my 07 Orca. I just laced up my first Velo-orange leather handlebar grip on my single speed and I have a set of white Elk Skin that I plan to wrap the lower bars on my Token carbon bar. I miss my cinelli ram group but I needed the 90 stem length which wasn't available. I want to get some great background shot with the bikes this summer - John
> 
> View attachment 121806
> 
> 
> View attachment 121807
> 
> 
> View attachment 121808
> 
> 
> View attachment 121810
> 
> 
> View attachment 121809


Having trouble figuring out what size Diva to get for my girlfriend - long legs - 33.5 inseam, but Competitive Cyclist's fit calculator says a short 515 top tube since she has a shortish torso - what size is your wife and your wife's bike?


----------



## BunnV

phototravel said:


> HOLY CRAP that looks sweet!


Unfortunately I think it just got wrecked.  
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=138961


----------



## Amsmoore

*Onix TDF*


----------



## tete de la tour

specialized top cap? C'mon now!!! wuts up with that!!


----------



## Amsmoore

tete de la tour said:


> specialized top cap? C'mon now!!! wuts up with that!!


specialized stem and shims. And I lost the Orbea one during the fitting. I'm a pretty big fan of specialized. They make some really great stuff.


----------



## cwilliams

2009 Orbea Onix TDA/F - I say that because it's the white frame reserved for the TDF, but with the TDA 105/Ultegra components.


----------



## phototravel

*My girlfriend's new Diva*

So, I went through with it and bought my girlfriend the Orbea Diva frame and helped her build it Wednesday night. She jsut completed her first Ironman in 13:51 (bought her a Felt B2 last September - am selling it to help pay for the Diva, if anyone's interested), and I thought it would be a great way to congratulate her...it's gorgeous and fits her really well after all the hair-pulling and math-doing to decide if it was the right choice...I already have the Orca in Orange and LOVE it (pics HERE: http://gallery.mac.com/phototravel#100016&bgcolor=black&view=gridHere are the specs:
2008 Orbea Diva Frame - 53cm - light blue
2008 Campagnolo Record Skeleton Brakes
2008 Campagnolo Chorus Carbon Compact Cranks
2008 Campagnolo Chorus F. Derailleur
2008 Campagnolo Chorus R. Derailleur
2008 Campagnolo Chorus Shifters/Brake Levers
2008 Campagnolo Chorus Chain
Orbea/Zeus Carbon Post
Ritchey Pro stem
Kestrel EMS Pro Carbon Bars
Specialized Jett White Saddle
2008 Campagnolo Vento Wheelset
Michelin Pro 3 Race Tires
Dura Ace Pedals


----------



## wicked

Hi guys

Here is my bike from across the pond:thumbsup: 



















Hope you like it!
Wicked.


----------



## BunnV

wicked said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Here is my bike from across the pond:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like it!
> Wicked.


I like the bike and your avatar. I can't tell if your bike is white or mint green (pistachio?)


----------



## Arginine

That's a white Orca


----------



## Big Jim Mac

Well, as a photojournalist trained in the black and white film days, I have always said this color thing is just a fad and the world is really black and white. That bike proves it!


----------



## arinowner

*My '07 Arin*

I've had this for 6 months or so now but with kids, school and a mortgage I haven't had the funds or time to put it together. This will be my winter project for next year.
So far this is what I have.
Easton EC90 seatpost and carbon bars, BBB white bar tape, white SLR, Campy Record shifters and Speedplay Zero Ti pedals. The rest will be all Campy. I want to finish it off with Vredestein Tri Comp ( orange ) tires. I hope it doesn't look like a circus wagon.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Amsmoore

wicked said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Here is my bike from across the pond:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like it!
> Wicked.


Nice wheels.


----------



## El Diablo

My 09 Orca


----------



## tete de la tour

other than that saddle being pointless when compared to the CX that is perhaps the finest orca on these here forums.


----------



## JimmyORCA

El Diablo said:


> My 09 Orca


Nice, how do you like your lightweight wheels? Always wanted to get some but just so much. So jealous.


----------



## El Diablo

Love the wheels. They are the best climbing wheels I have ever ridden, but for the price they should be. 

I don't ride them that much (I don't want to be "that guy" that rides on Lightweights during the Sunday Club Ride), but I use them on "special rides". 

My "friends" constantly remind me that I am not worthy to ride them!!!

They always draw a crowd that is for sure.


----------



## medicalman

stolen opal to be replaced and hopefully up and running by this weekend
pictures to follow soon

08 opal
ultegra sl grupo
mavic carbones premium wheelset
3 t bar
easton stem
easton seapost

Can't wait to get it up and running. It has been too long:thumbsup:


----------



## cwilliams

Just wanted to update my photo. I'm still deciding whether to change a couple things to white. Mainly white walled tires and white hoods.


----------



## jazzman161

Here's an idea of what it might look like. ;-)

I'm looking @ changing out the seat but I need more of an excuse than just color. hehe. Tires will go white walled when they need replacement.

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/-VRaT7mNU2Xl0RFQUuGNJw"><img src="https://lh5.ggpht.com/hern161/SMXA3dmC7iI/AAAAAAAAByc/MGDyhVsCfTk/s144/P1030198.JPG" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/hern161/RoadBike">Road Bike</a></td></tr></table>


----------



## cwilliams

Hard to see, but I changed my bar tape to a black with white stitching. I'll most likely change the tires out to white walled when needed as well. Still debating the white hoods though. Thinking it would give it kind of a old-school feel.


----------



## motohide

*Flat-Bar converted commuting Orbea Aqua...*

It may seem a bit rude to do this to an Orbea road bike but I happened to have all the parts sitting around in the garage to build it, after I crunched the fork and handlebar on this bike in a crash.
So I just put it together with leftover flat-bar stuff. 
It turned out to be one of my best budget builds for this commuting and touring needs... 



But here's the list.

2008 Orbea Aqua (White)
Shimano 105 Drivetrain
Shimano Ultegra SL Crank/BB
Cane Creek Headset with Kinesis Carbon Fork
Shimano 4400 series 9 speed flat shifter
WH-R500 wheels
Threaded existing hole where seat-support stay linked with rear bracket (for a rack)
decorated small things a bit.
:idea:   




















*By the way, this is my first post here. I hope I'm not intruding?*


----------



## Amsmoore

motohide said:


> It may seem a bit rude to do this to an Orbea road bike but I happened to have all the parts sitting around in the garage to build it, after I crunched the fork and handlebar on this bike in a crash.
> So I just put it together with leftover flat-bar stuff.
> It turned out to be one of my best budget builds for this commuting and touring needs...
> 
> 
> 
> But here's the list.
> 
> 2008 Orbea Aqua (White)
> Shimano 105 Drivetrain
> Shimano Ultegra SL Crank/BB
> Cane Creek Headset with Kinesis Carbon Fork
> Shimano 4400 series 9 speed flat shifter
> WH-R500 wheels
> Threaded existing hole where seat-support stay linked with rear bracket (for a rack)
> decorated small things a bit.
> :idea:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *By the way, this is my first post here. I hope I'm not intruding?*



Orbea has a model that does just that.


----------



## motohide

Ah, that makes me just THAT much more comfortable, in making this a flat-bar. 
Thanks? 

I thought I was gonna get beer bottles thrown at me here!! 

OK adding more pics.


----------



## Strings

*2008 Orbea Aqua 54cm*

My 9 month old ride. I am still trying to keep up with it  

Here are some pictures
1: as delivered
2: today at 3,600 miles
3: future project, shorten cable housings
4: rear triangle
5: my 1999 F400. Got me from 195lb to 150lb prior to Orbea arriving.

Replaced so far:
Handlebar: FSA Wing Pro 40cm with FSA Omega shallow drop 42cm
Stem: Zeus CAT I Al with Specialized Pro-Set 17º Adjustable
Pedals: clipless. I am more comfortable with them now after 2 tip-overs.
Rear tire: Krylion with Armadillo Elite All Condition.


----------



## Mr. Z

Onix TDA. This is before the michelin pro 3 race rubber:


----------



## worldonastrng

Best bike ever. I hope to add these wheels when the $$$ comes.


----------



## bmisf

OK, I know this is the road bike forum, but...I've been really enjoying this 07 Orbea Lanza 29er:


----------



## JimmyORCA

I just completed building my Alma again, will try to post a pic this weekend when I take it out for a spin. Reynolds MTNC wheels are nice and light.


----------



## WhyRun

2009 Orca the R-SYS wheels are about to go in for the recall


----------



## Big Jim Mac

Very nice bike! Congrats!


----------



## WhyRun

Thanks, few components need upgrading, a Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio Flow saddle is in the mail, and i am still debating a better barset and stem. Its truely a wonderful bike, and the Ultegra SL group, though a tad heavy is a great looking group on this bike.


----------



## Tort

*Finally some pics*

Took me awhile to get these pictures of my new 09 Orca up. I picked it up from my LBS back in December, the day after Christmas. My present to myself. I will have to take some new pictures showing the new seat. Gotta tell you I love this bike more every time I ride it. Fortunately the weather has been behaving so I ride like every other day right now.


----------



## WhyRun

*2009*

Its almost done. I need to drop the bars a bit more and upgrade the whole bar/stem portion. Then I will finally be done, for 2009...


----------



## phototravel

WhyRun said:


> Its almost done. I need to drop the bars a bit more and upgrade the whole bar/stem portion. Then I will finally be done, for 2009...


Perfect! Great color coordination and great wheels - enjoy! HEre's mine in case you're interested:
https://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=1286180#poststop


----------



## WhyRun

my LBS mechanic refused to put anything else blue on it after we put on the new tires. thats ok, I'm wondering though if white bar tape (when I upgrade) may look better... any thoughts?


----------



## phototravel

WhyRun said:


> my LBS mechanic refused to put anything else blue on it after we put on the new tires. thats ok, I'm wondering though if white bar tape (when I upgrade) may look better... any thoughts?


Personally, I think white tape and a white saddle would look great - bring out the white logo and Reynolds logos...here's my GF's Diva with that set-up:
http://gallery.mac.com/phototravel#100178&bgcolor=black&view=grid


----------



## BunnV

WhyRun said:


> Its almost done. I need to drop the bars a bit more and upgrade the whole bar/stem portion. Then I will finally be done, for 2009...
> 
> <img src=https://img179.imageshack.us/img179/4158/orcauv2.jpg>


Yeah, thats hot. The blue side walls and cable housings really set it off nicely. Team Type 1 is running your same color combination in the Tour of California in case you haven't noticed. Nice job. :thumbsup:


----------



## JimmyORCA

I just upgraded my brakes to Feather brakes in black with blue. What brand cable in blue are you running?


----------



## WhyRun

Jagwire has a blue cable housing set. I'm not sure if my LBS used Jagwire or Nokon, they stock both. To be honest, as far as the cable housing, I told my mechanic to surprise me when he was building it up.


----------



## JimmyORCA

Thanks, I'll look into it.


----------



## BunnV

*Seen at the Tour of California stage 7*

I didn't like this paint scheme in the pictures. In person this bike looks really nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## JimmyORCA

I just ordered on of these, will get delivery around May in Taiwan.


----------



## arinowner

They nailed it as far as I am concerned..................


----------



## Big Jim Mac

Very classy. Orbea has a lot of reasons to brag about their bikes these days.


----------



## Snopro440

I went back and forth between orange and the new white/gold, finally opting for the orange which arrived yesterday. Seeing the white and gold in person may have made the decision tougher though!!!


----------



## bnoojin

*Orbea Zona*



santosjep said:


> I bought this back in 2004 and still love it like the day I took it home from the LBS.
> 
> Joe



I loved this bike also. simple, strong, classic. I had the '02 version with a horizontal top tube, but I like yours better. sadly, I sold it to buy some scandium/carbon contraption that cracked within a year. I've promised myself that if I ever come across this frame again I would buy it. 

In the meantime I have a starship Orbea that's pretty cool.


----------



## Tort

Damn, that solid white with gold accents is really nice to look at. Oh well I'll just have to be satisfied with mine as it is, poor me.


----------



## BShow

Last night, I installed my new drivetrain over a few beers. Here are some pics of the newly upgraded training tool. I know it needs a good washing, but its cold outside and I'm lazy. If anybody knows for sure what the frame is, let me know... I think its an 2003ish starship but I really dont know. Its all columbus (something or other) aluminum.


----------



## HazemBata

That's one of the slickest bikes I have seen to date. Enjoy it.


----------



## Tort

Diggin the purple paint job. Probably looks really sharp all cleaned up in the sun light.


----------



## WhyRun

few weeks later, decided to take your advice. swapped out the saddle for white, and put white tape on the new bars. it looks stunning. hope to have pictures next week after i cut down the headtube and finalize my fitting.


----------



## Snopro440

*Here is my 2009 Orca*

This is my 2009 Orca that I am just finishing up building. It has Chorus 10 speed, compact crank, Campy Zonda wheels, Vittoria Open Corsa CX tires, FSA K Force seat post, Prologo Choice saddle, FSA Carbon Wing bars, Zeus Cat 3 Carbon stem, Elite carbon cages and Look KEO Carbon pedals. It weighs 16.4 pounds with pedals, cages and computer. I am considering a set of either Reynolds or Edge carbon clinchers, I haven't decided yet though.


----------



## phototravel

Snopro440 said:


> This is my 2009 Orca that I am just finishing up building. It has Chorus 10 speed, compact crank, Campy Zonda wheels, Vittoria Open Corsa CX tires, FSA K Force seat post, Prologo Choice saddle, FSA Carbon Wing bars, Zeus Cat 3 Carbon stem, Elite carbon cages and Look KEO Carbon pedals. It weighs 16.4 pounds with pedals, cages and computer. I am considering a set of either Reynolds or Edge carbon clinchers, I haven't decided yet though.


VERY NICE...I have a new set of Edge 1.38 Tubulars custom built by Troy at Ligero. 965 gms. I really like the Edge rims. Here's my ride:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=164131
and http://gallery.mac.com/phototravel#100016&bgcolor=black&view=grid
ENJOY!


----------



## BunnV

*Orange is the best color!*



Snopro440 said:


> This is my 2009 Orca that I am just finishing up building. It has Chorus 10 speed, compact crank, Campy Zonda wheels, Vittoria Open Corsa CX tires, FSA K Force seat post, Prologo Choice saddle, FSA Carbon Wing bars, Zeus Cat 3 Carbon stem, Elite carbon cages and Look KEO Carbon pedals. It weighs 16.4 pounds with pedals, cages and computer. I am considering a set of either Reynolds or Edge carbon clinchers, I haven't decided yet though.


Love it! Who makes the bar tape?


----------



## Snopro440

It's Cinelli cork. Thanks on the compliments guys, I am really happy with it!!!


----------



## doah

ooops wrong place


----------



## doah

my onix...


----------



## jack.campbell

Nice!


----------



## Arginine

Excellent pics, and congrats! :thumbsup: How do you like the K Force seatpost?


----------



## jack.campbell

K-force is really good, a bit heavier than the Zues but its not going to fail on me.


----------



## Tort

Snopro440 said:


> This is my 2009 Orca that I am just finishing up building. It has Chorus 10 speed, compact crank, Campy Zonda wheels, Vittoria Open Corsa CX tires, FSA K Force seat post, Prologo Choice saddle, FSA Carbon Wing bars, Zeus Cat 3 Carbon stem, Elite carbon cages and Look KEO Carbon pedals. It weighs 16.4 pounds with pedals, cages and computer. I am considering a set of either Reynolds or Edge carbon clinchers, I haven't decided yet though.



Very nice. I saw a similar orange one at my LBS that had orange Michelin's on it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Snopro440

Tort said:


> Very nice. I saw a similar orange one at my LBS that had orange Michelin's on it. :thumbsup:



Thanks! How did the orange tires look? I was going to try to find orange tires, but was worried it may be too much. Thanks again!


----------



## WhyRun

<img src=https://img301.imageshack.us/img301/8756/orca2009final004.jpg>

My bike in final form for the year. Next year's mission will be Dura Ace upgrade, zero g brakes and ceramics.


----------



## Tort

Snopro440 said:


> Thanks! How did the orange tires look? I was going to try to find orange tires, but was worried it may be too much. Thanks again!


It looked better than you would think. He put the Michelin Pro 3 Race tires on it. It just brought it all together if you really want to pimp your ride. 

If your LBS doesn't carry them you can see them here http://www.totalcycling.com/index.php/product/TI_MICH_PRO3.html


----------



## doah

whyrun, awesome Orbea. What's your crank arm length? They seem long in the picture to me... maybe just the photo. Regards.


----------



## WhyRun

must be the photo angle, i actually run an average 172.5 crank


----------



## Tort

WhyRun said:


> <img src=https://img301.imageshack.us/img301/8756/orca2009final004.jpg>
> 
> My bike in final form for the year. Next year's mission will be Dura Ace upgrade, zero g brakes and ceramics.


The new blue is really nice. Great looking Orca.


----------



## jmess

*07 Orca with new wheels*

Just put some Reynolds DV46C ULs on my 07 and I am liking them. The ride has gotten smoother.


----------



## WhyRun

thanks, I will be honest, I did not plan on getting a blue frame when i started this adventure. my first thought was black - decided it was gorgeous, but too plain. Then I thought i might go with white, and use colored bar tap and tires to give it some flavor. In the end though, the blue really stands out well, and the pictures do not do it justice.


----------



## Tort

WhyRun said:


> thanks, I will be honest, I did not plan on getting a blue frame when i started this adventure. my first thought was black - decided it was gorgeous, but too plain. Then I thought i might go with white, and use colored bar tap and tires to give it some flavor. In the end though, the blue really stands out well, and the pictures do not do it justice.


I test rode the 2009 black and really liked the color, then I saw the Blue and thought it was damn fine. I ended up ordering a 2008 frame, which late last year limited my color choices to essentially white or orange, I got white. Then they shipped an 09 frame by mistake, damn if I had known they were gonna do that I would have ordered the blue.:cryin:


----------



## BNA_roadie

Diva and Spirit rain bike for my wife, Aqua for my daughter, Aqua w/carbon rear and Aletta TT for my racing son. I broke an Onix and stuck with more durable frame materials.


----------



## X'd Out

*Jack.Campbell*

Can you tell me if the Black Orcas like yours are a raw carbon flat finish or is the raw carbon clear coated.

How does it clean?


----------



## jack.campbell

Flat finished clear coat(Not a gloss coat)

Cleans up really well, because there are so many angles on the frame its a bit easy to miss the odd smudge.


----------



## J Squiggles

*My 2007 Onix*

Here are a few shots of my current setup...which is working quite well.


----------



## Tort

J Squiggles said:


> Here are a few shots of my current setup...which is working quite well.


Nice looking ride, I like the colors.


----------



## jack.campbell

I do like going through this thread and looking at all the bikes. We deal Orbea at the shop I work for and I'm always stoked when I get one of the nice race models in for service. Great bikes people.

Anyway got some latest photo's of this old Orca of mine, finished building the wheels(7900 Hubs, DT Rev, Mavic OP), changed the seat to something my bum can handle, putting 700-800km on it per week as it stands now and I'm loving it though at the rate I'm going through Dura-Ace I'm going to look at one of the alloy frames with similar geometry(Thinking the Arin) with an Ultegra build for training and keep this(Plus a set of tubulars) for race day.. 


















Thanks for looking,
Jack


----------



## Big Jim Mac

Got to say that's one of the nicest looking bikes I've seen in a long time! Thanks for sharing.:thumbsup:


----------



## estebanjs

*2009 Orbea Onix*

Orbea Onix


----------



## jack.campbell

Nicely done and there is NOTHING wrong with an SL build, for the money it makes absolute sense. Watch that seat post though, after a few rides mine had stripped out and pivoted back rather violently when I sat up.

Thanks for the compliment Big Jim Mac! I do love the bike.


----------



## J Squiggles

*Got some new wheels...*

...what do you think of my new Flash Point FP60s?


----------



## saw2

My race bike for this year - had the frame since last year but recently fitted with new dura ace


----------



## doah

Wow. That's a gorgeous bike.


----------



## Sacke

saw2 said:


> My race bike for this year - had the frame since last year but recently fitted with new dura ace


Bonjour! You live 30 miles from me...  I suppose that you wouldn't be having vélo club Montpellier stickers on your wheels unless you belonged to the club? (or had some other sentimental relation to it...) 

Do you have the same vélo club montpellier on the top of the top tube?


----------



## jack.campbell

Wow indeed, that looks incredible!


----------



## saw2

Hello

I actually live in England! - Montpellier is also an area of Cheltenham - club website for info:
www.vcmontpellier.com

Thanks for comments - yes, I do have a Montpellier sticker on the top tube.









Btw, sorry for bad photos but were taken after I got back from a wet race last Friday - will try to get some in the sunshine some time. 

I also have a custom bike in team colours but it is not an Orbea (apologies for posting here but may be of interest)


----------



## rizzoach

estebanjs said:


> Well - here is my new ride - it was a complicated process -- 1) Finding a new 2009 Onix frameset (only), 2) selling off my 2008 Opal and corresponding parts (too stiff for me...), 3) debating whether to build w/ DA or Ultegra (limited funds made decision for me...) Final specs are: Shimano Ultegra SL, Mavic Ksyrium SL Premium wheels, FSA Compact Carbon handlebars, Ritchey Carbon Stem, Zeus Carbon Seatpost, Orbea Saddle, Look Keo Ti Pedals. Weighed officially at LBS at: 16.04lbs (w/o pedals) -- I can't get over how smooth it rides!!! I think I may have found my perfect bike - at last!!!!


That's a beauty! Makes me glad I went with an Orbea, I just bought a 2009 white onix frameset tonight. I can't wait to build it up in the coming weeks. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## michel

Snopro440 said:


> Thanks! How did the orange tires look? I was going to try to find orange tires, but was worried it may be too much. Thanks again!


Schwalbe Stelvios are another option...


----------



## jack.campbell

Well it got a bit out of hand this week... :blush2: 

New bars, tape, saddle, cages and race wheels(Using the same cassette atm). Bit of a racier look than before, loving the zipps minus the stickers. I'm pretty stoked.

Elite carbon cages
Fi'zi:k Arione CX Carbon black/red
Fi'zi:k Dual tape black/red
FSA K-Force Ergo deep, 42mm
Zipp 404 Tubulars
Vittoria Corsa Evo CX II, 21mm Tubulars

So keen to hammer the new setup in Sundays race, I've put 500km on the new saddle and bars this week and I'm pretty happy with the changes, more rigid and the bar setup is more comfortable for seated efforts..

Jacko


----------



## HazemBata

jack.campbell said:


> Well it got a bit out of hand this week... :blush2:
> 
> New bars, tape, saddle, cages and race wheels(Using the same cassette atm). Bit of a racier look than before, loving the zipps minus the stickers. I'm pretty stoked.
> 
> Elite carbon cages
> Fi'zi:k Arione CX Carbon black/red
> Fi'zi:k Dual tape black/red
> FSA K-Force Ergo deep, 42mm
> Zipp 404 Tubulars
> Vittoria Corsa Evo CX II, 21mm Tubulars
> 
> So keen to hammer the new setup in Sundays race, I've put 500km on the new saddle and bars this week and I'm pretty happy with the changes, more rigid and the bar setup is more comfortable for seated efforts..
> 
> Jacko


Wow...that looks great. Very nice set up. Love the double bar tape...I'm sure it adds 2mph to your average speed.


----------



## jack.campbell

Oh that's nothing mate, you should see the gains when I wrap it round my quads. Genuine 60mph sprints into the wind, protour look out!

Normal tape is boring, I work in a shop and wrap 20 bars a week in plain colours, the Fi'zi:k rep told me it matched the seat, the red is a rubber grip, all things of which I couldn't care less as it cost me the same as black would have..


----------



## WhyRun

I put the same stem/bars on mine, well i guess i used the k-force carbon compacts. definitely an improvement i agree. The red looks awesome on the black frame.


----------



## BunnV

jack.campbell said:


> loving the zipps minus the stickers...


Me too. That looks really nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hitech Jayhawk

*My 2008 Orca with new GP4000 white treads...*

Here's my black and white 2008 Orca. Just put the new Conti GP4000 limited edition white tires on it and had to take some new pics before they get discolored from the road. 

Here's what she's made of...
Dura-ace group, FSA K Force Light crankset w ceramic bottom bracket, Ritchey WCS carbon seatpost & stem, Ritchey Pro Carbon handlebars, FSA ceramic rear derailleur pulleys, Selle Italia SLR Gel Flow Team Edition saddle, Reynolds Assault carbon wheelset, Conti GP4000 tires


----------



## J Squiggles

*Nice black and white*

Wow, that is one nice looking bike. I really like all of the black and white contrasts. I've been wondering what those white Contis would look like on a bike...They look really good on your bike.



Hitech Jayhawk said:


> Here's my black and white 2008 Orca. Just put the new Conti GP4000 limited edition white tires on it and had to take some new pics before they get discolored from the road.
> 
> Here's what she's made of...
> Dura-ace group, FSA K Force Light crankset w ceramic bottom bracket, Ritchey WCS carbon seatpost & stem, Ritchey Pro Carbon handlebars, FSA ceramic rear derailleur pulleys, Selle Italia SLR Gel Flow Team Edition saddle, Reynolds Assault carbon wheelset, Conti GP4000 tires


----------



## tritomba

*My Orbea investments*

My 2005 Orbea Onix (first road bike I ever bought)










Recently bought this, a second hand 2006 Orbea Orca in mint condition. Absolutely love it.










Best,
Tom
https://aloxecorton.wordpress.com/


----------



## kupe

Hitech Jayhawk said:


> Here's my black and white 2008 Orca. Just put the new Conti GP4000 limited edition white tires on it and had to take some new pics before they get discolored from the road.
> 
> Here's what she's made of...
> Dura-ace group, FSA K Force Light crankset w ceramic bottom bracket, Ritchey WCS carbon seatpost & stem, Ritchey Pro Carbon handlebars, FSA ceramic rear derailleur pulleys, Selle Italia SLR Gel Flow Team Edition saddle, Reynolds Assault carbon wheelset, Conti GP4000 tires


That's freakin' HOT! Let us know how the white of the tires holds up. I've kinda been diggin' on them.


----------



## Orbea Fett

Here is my 2009 Onix


----------



## Big Jim Mac

Black and white is always classy! Enjoy


----------



## tekkamaki

*Lobular Cyclocross*

1x9 Lobular CX in Clif Bar team colors.
This one was an ebay find made up mostly of spare parts.


----------



## orcanova

A few updated pics of my '06 Orca, with carbon wheels and with the Elan Aeros. Note the downtube lettering is different: Calfee stenciled that when they repaired the cracked seat tube.


----------



## Hitech Jayhawk

After putting quite a few miles on the white Conti GP4000 tires, I can tell you that they never looked as white as when they were new. In fact, I scrubbed the tires with soap and water several times trying to clean them and the best I could get them to look was an off-white, almost yellowed look. I knew they would be hard to keep clean, but I really didn't like the color they changed to and I have since removed them from the bike and went back to black 4000S tires (the back tire had several slits in it and I was leaving for a trip to do some mountain road riding and didn't want to take a chance on a blow out).

I think I'll stick to plain black 4000S tires and save myself the hassle of trying to keep the white ones clean. They look awesome brand new out of the package though.


----------



## Big Jim Mac

I see you are in KC, are you going to the Tour of Missouri? I'll be there at all stages.


----------



## Hitech Jayhawk

I'll definitely be there at the Tour of Missouri, although not all of the stages (can't take that much time off). I went to California in February and watched 3 days of the Tour there. I'll probably go Friday to Sedalia for the TT and then Chilicothe and St. Joe for the Saturday stage and then watch the circuit on Sunday.


----------



## Big Jim Mac

Look me up at the Missouri's electric cooperatives booth. Might miss some of the northwest Mo stages but will certainly be at Sedalia, we are title sponsors of that stage.


----------



## plag

Wow those 09 Onix are nice!


----------



## BunnV

*Upgrade for my '07 Orca*

This is my first major upgrade since I built this bike in May of '08. 

The HED Ardennes wheelset with Schwalbe Ultremo R tires and a SRAM Red cassette dropped the weight of the bike from 16.46 lbs to 15.18 lbs vs my Neuvation M28 Aero wheels with Vittoria Rubino Slicks and SRAM Rival cassette. 

Lovin' it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Jim Mac

Very nice bike! I bet it's a joy to ride. What do you think of those tires? I know lots of MB riders who use Schwalbe but not any road riders.


----------



## Guest

Another nice orbea, with some orange on it.


----------



## BunnV

Big Jim Mac said:


> Very nice bike! I bet it's a joy to ride. What do you think of those tires? I know lots of MB riders who use Schwalbe but not any road riders.


Thanks for the compliment Big Jim Mac. So far so good on the Schwalbes. I only have 100 miles on them so far. I've been using Vittoria Rubino's for the last 4 years. I should have mounted the Vittoria's on theses wheels before I tried the Ultremos so I could determine if any difference I feel is because of the tires or the wider (23mm) rims on the HED wheels.


----------



## Mr_Fatty

*2009 Orbea Orca - Campy Record 11 Speed*

2009 Orbea Orca - Campy Record 11 Speed


----------



## Guest

well done


----------



## Hitech Jayhawk

Big Jim Mac - I'll definitely look you up at your booth in Sedalia...starting to get pumped up for the race...let's hope for awesome weather. See you at the race!


----------



## Orbea Fett

I cannot wait...George, Levi, Jens, Mark, Christian, DZ etc....We are following the whole tour...hippie-style...Also looking forward to watching Team Type 1 on their Opals.

http://www.stltoday.com/stltoday/sports/stories.nsf/othersports/story/6922B485A7DC2BBA862576280003E136?OpenDocument


----------



## tboy

*Orbeas*

All gone. They all rocked!!


----------



## BunnV

tboy said:


> All gone........


 
Why????
What happened? You had a great collection!


----------



## tboy

New team=new bikes.


----------



## BunnV

Got it. What brand are you on now?


----------



## oeleltd

*My 2008 Orca & Wife's 2009 Opal*

Orca - Full 7900 DA, 7850, C24, Zipp Bars & Stem, FSA K Light 

Opal Full DA 7800, R-SYS Premium, Zipp Bars & Stem, FSA Mega


----------



## BunnV

oeleltd said:


> Orca - Full 7900 DA, 7850, C24, Zipp Bars & Stem, FSA K Light
> 
> Opal Full DA 7800, R-SYS Premium, Zipp Bars & Stem, FSA Mega


Beautiful bikes, especially the orange Orca. Not to nit-pick, but "Full" means you have the entire component set (group). Since you don't have DA cranks, you don't have "full" DA. No big deal, I like your FSA cranks way better anyway. :thumbsup:


----------



## estebanjs

*new Orca*

Orbea Orca


----------



## phototravel

Looks great


----------



## BunnV

estebanjs said:


> Here's my new Orca and my 2nd Orbea. Full DA 7900 w/ compact crankset and a 11-28 cassette (lots of hills around here!), Mavic Ksyrium SL premiums, FSA Carbon handlebar, Carbon Ritchey stem and my trusty Selle Italia Flite Gel saddle.


Looks stealthy and fast. :thumbsup: 

It's amazing how we all have the same garage door.....


----------



## phototravel

*Orbea Diva*

Here are some updated pics of the 2008 Diva I built for my girlfriend. 
2008 Campy Chorus Cranks and Shifters/Brake Levers
2008 Campy Record Fr. Derailleur, Rear Derailleur, and Brakes
2008 Record Cassette
Kestrel EMS Pro Carbon Handlebars
Ritchey Pro Stem
Orbea Zeus Carbon Seatpost
Specialized Jett Saddle
Dura Ace pedals
American Classic Micro 58 Fr Hub and AM Classic Rear hub
Sapim CX Ray black Spokes
Zipp 38mm 303 rims - tubular - rebranded with her website name
Vittoria Evo KS tubular tires 
weight - around 15lbs
*wheels weigh in at 1020gms without stickers*
(I know, I need to retape the bars, they look like crap!)


----------



## edenbicycles

Here is my newest girl. Got her at Eden Bicycles. They are having an Orbea Sale October 19th - 25th. Amazing 15% off. www.edenbicycles.com


----------



## edenbicycles

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1899066&id=58909847764


----------



## edenbicycles

*My new Orbea 2010 Orca*

*Here is my newest girl. Built with Shimano Di2 and Reynolds Assault wheels. Got her at Eden Bicycles. They are having an Orbea Sale October 19th thru the 25th. 15% off. www.edenbicycles.com*


----------



## oeleltd

*Small Upgrades*

Small Orca Upgrades

Added Orange Vredestein Fortezza's big improvement over the
Pro Race 3's (way to many flats)

Added New Selle Carbon Flow


----------



## BunnV

oeleltd said:


> Added Orange Vredestein Fortezza's


WOW! 

It's amazing how well those match! 

Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Yea, those look good on there.


----------



## Takxu_01

Just Arrived these days!










Set up with Super Record 11-23 50/43 and Fulcrum Racing Light XLR Tubular.

6610 gr.

I am going right now for the first real test ride. It's my fourth Orca and I am excited like it is my first.


----------



## JimmyORCA

Congrats on you 2010 setup, looks great!!!


----------



## phototravel

Looks great - thinking about switching out my 2008 Record group for the Super Record 11 on my ride:
http://gallery.mac.com/phototravel#100016&bgcolor=black&view=grid


----------



## Takxu_01

phototravel said:


> Looks great - thinking about switching out my 2008 Record group for the Super Record 11 on my ride:
> http://gallery.mac.com/phototravel#100016&bgcolor=black&view=grid



Thanks!

Had the same Orca like yours with DA 7800.

Today I was amazed from what I had under my legs!

Never before such a feeling.NEVER!

4 Orcas. This one is by far the BEST! BB30 made a huge difference.


----------



## BunnV

Takxu_01 said:


> It's my fourth Orca and I am excited like it is my first.


I would be too! It looks killer! Congratulations! :thumbsup:


----------



## phototravel

BB30 makes it stiffer, I assume...does that translate to a rougher ride?


----------



## Takxu_01

No way!

Stiffest i would say. Never tried a stiffer bike before.

The ride is just as smooth as the previous model and the set up with these wheels gives you a feeling like you are riding on air!


----------



## oeleltd

That is one fantastic looking bike 
makes me want to upgrade to a 2010


----------



## patsdiner

My 2007 Onix TDF (still love it!)
Upgrades -
- Rolf Prima Vigor RS wheelset
- Fizik Arione saddle
- Ultegra Crank set (the FSA was crap)


----------



## jonnywong

Here it goes


----------



## Strings

jonnywong said:


> Here it goes


Nice bike :thumbsup: Welcome to RBR.

That frame looks familiar  

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=1911293&postcount=222


----------



## phototravel

*My Orbea Orca w/ Campagnolo Super Record 11*

Well, I took the plunge and upgraded to Super Record 11. Originally had 2008 Record Carbon 10-sp, but figured I'd try out the new group. It shifts really crisply (not that the Record 10 didn't shift well, it's just a touch nicer) and the ergonomics of the shifters/brake handles are perfect for riding in several different positions. Here are the specs:
*2008 Orbea Orca Frame* - orange
*2010 Campy Super Record 11* Compact Cranks, Rear and Front Derail, Shifters, Skeleton Brakes, Chain, and 11-23, 12-25, and 12-29 cassettes
*Edge 1.38 Tubular wheels* custom built by Troy at Ligero Wheelworks - Edge 1.38 carbon rims, Sapim black CX-Ray Spokes, Alchemy ELF front hub, Extralite UltraRear SX rear hub. Total wheelset weight: *965 grams*
*Deda Superzero Carbon Seatpost*
*Zeus Zarpa carbon stem*
*3T BioMorphe Carbon Bars*
*Look Keo Carbon Ti Pedals*
*Specialized Alias White saddle*
13.6 lbs total


----------



## oeleltd

Your Orange Orca looks really good 
I could not find a black mag. 2009 seat post clamp so I had the 2008 clamp powder coated $25. Check it out
looks the same just weighs a little more


----------



## Guest

Nice wheels, phototravel.


----------



## BunnV

phototravel said:


> Well, I took the plunge and upgraded to Super Record 11.... and 11-23, 12-25, and 12-29 cassettes 13.6 lbs total


Love it! (again) 
Impressively light weight too. 
You have 3 cassettes? You're ready for any course! :thumbsup:


----------



## phototravel

BunnV said:


> Love it! (again)
> Impressively light weight too.
> You have 3 cassettes? You're ready for any course! :thumbsup:


Yeah. Mostly flat around here (11-23), but hilly north of here (12-25). 12-29 will be perfect for the bigger mountain stuff out in Cali or Europe. Thanks!


----------



## phototravel

Love 'em. Troy does a good job building and in his post-build support. He's building a set of 45 Edge clinchers for me now.


----------



## Strings

phototravel said:


> ...
> *Zeus Zarpa carbon stem*
> *3T BioMorphe Carbon Bars*
> ...


Sweet looking bike. Never seen a stem like that before. Is it split horizontally?


----------



## phototravel

here are a few more pics of it:


----------



## Strings

Great pictures. I haven't seen a stem like that before.


----------



## BunnV

oeleltd said:


> I could not find a black mag. 2009 seat post clamp so I had the 2008 clamp powder coated $25. Check it out
> looks the same just weighs a little more


Great idea! I put an '09 Magnesium clamp on my '07 Orca. It looks sweet and shaved 17 grams off the bike.


----------



## phototravel

Nice! I'm gonna call Orbea Monday and do the same


----------



## Nielly

*Everyday Ride*

View attachment 185998


2004 Orbea XLR8R
Chorus 10
Ritchey seatpost and stem
Pro Vibe Handlebars
Toupe Saddle
Handbuilt wheels - Record hubs, FIR ST120 tubular rims
Challenge Criterium tires
Look pedals


----------



## n3zos

ORBEA ORCA 2010 57cm
Campagnolo Record 11
MAVIC cosmic carbone sl
DEDA


----------



## BunnV

n3zos said:


> ORBEA ORCA 2010 57cm
> Campagnolo Record 11
> MAVIC cosmic carbone sl
> DEDA


Congratulations. I like that better than a Colnago


----------



## remymartin

Great bike n3zos. You've clearly got an eye for symmetrical colour schemes. 

Incidentally, what's the saddle you're using?


----------



## Mr_Fatty

Beautiful Orca! How do you like the Mavic Carbone SL wheels? I'm thinking of getting the SLR's this year.


----------



## n3zos

thank u guys.
I like my MAVIC they are nice and cheap.
Heavy wheel but enjoy in flat dist


----------



## Nielly

On the couch! Nice bike.


----------



## DSE

*Orba Orca*

Well, I bought this 2007 Orca used and have had it for two years now and love it, but am only just now posting photos. Anyway, it has Campy Record 10 speed, Zero Gravity brakes, and (new) Edge 45C wheels.


----------



## phototravel

Looks great! Campy's black anodized stuff looks perfect on an Orca. Just had Troy at Ligero build me up some Edge 45C's, too (though the Edge 38 Tubulars are on my ride in these photos). Haven't ridden the 45's yet, but can't wait! http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=2518693#post2518693


----------



## BunnV

DSE said:


> Well, I bought this 2007 Orca used and have had it for two years now and love it, but am only just now posting photos. Anyway, it has Campy Record 10 speed, Zero Gravity brakes, and (new) Edge 45C wheels.


I love it too! :thumbsup: 
How do you like the Zero Gravity brakes? I've read very mixed reviews ranging from "best brakes ever!" to "they are light but do not stop the bike"

Your wheels are killer and I love the "slammed" stem too. Very nice.


----------



## JimmyORCA

I have both the Zero Gravity brakes and Feather brakes. They weight about the same but I like the controll of the Feather brakes better.


----------



## DSE

BunnV said:


> I love it too! :thumbsup:
> How do you like the Zero Gravity brakes? I've read very mixed reviews ranging from "best brakes ever!" to "they are light but do not stop the bike"
> 
> Your wheels are killer and I love the "slammed" stem too. Very nice.


Thanks. The Zero Gravity brakes work well. In my mind, they do not have the instant clamping power you might get from dual pivot brakes, but they have the all the stopping power you need - and you can lock up the wheels if you are so inclined. I was a little worried about diminished braking performance on the carbon wheels, but the SwissStop pads appear to make a huge difference. I think I have even more stopping power, though it looks like the brake pads will wear more quickly. Anyway, bottom line is I woudln;t hesitate to get ZGs again.


----------



## hoopingkld

I rebuilt this Aqua Dama frame with SL group. Ride surprisingly smooth with carbon stay.


----------



## Aggieboy

Hello all. New here, never new this thread existed. Nice to be among like minded people


----------



## knighthawk44

*My 2010 Orca*

Just got my dream bike put together. Done a couple of rides on it and it climbs like a mountain goat and handles superbly when descending. Definitely feels faster than my Specialized Roubaix. 

Built up with SRAM Force Groupo and FSA stem, post and bars with Deda grip tape.
Zipp 404 Max are on the way to finish it off.


----------



## BunnV

knighthawk44 said:


> Just got my dream bike put together....


Sweet!
Love the SRAM
Cut that steerer! 
Congratulations! :thumbsup:


----------



## knighthawk44

Saving the steerer for my aging body.


----------



## WhyRun

*Slightly updated*

Deleted original post, all these 2010 bikes look so good...


----------



## joep721

2010 Orca, 54cm.
Ultegra components
Reynolds Solitude Wheels (soon to be switched out).

Great bike that I thought was out of my league (it probably is but I'm going to have fun riding it).


----------



## Hitech Jayhawk

*My newly built 2009 Orca SRAM Red with custom decals*

I finally built up my 2009 Orca after receiving the replacement frame from Orbea. I had a 2008 Orca that developed a crack in the chain stay and Orbea replaced it with a 2009. My last Orca had a Dura Ace groupset and with this build I switched to SRAM Red. I also wanted to make it look more like the 2010 Orca and add some color so I designed the red decals that you see on it. I know some people like a more subdued design, but I personally like the "rolling billboard" look of many of the new bikes. If you own an Orca and are interested in these custom decals, just send a note to my email address, [email protected]. I have the capability to make them in a multitude of colors, including white, red, blue, yellow, orange just to name a few. I hope to post some better pics than these I took with my iPhone and will post later.


----------



## rollinrob

That looks AWESOME. Simply brilliant to make up your own decals. At first look I thought it was an 2010 model.


----------



## BunnV

I agree, it looks factory (and that's a good thing). Curious if you know the actual weight of your integrated bar/stem combo? 

Your bike looks great. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hitech Jayhawk

Thanks for the compliments. According to Rossetti, the integrated bar/stem combo weighs in at 350 grams. I should've weighed them before installing them, but I didn't. The entire bike, as you see it (but without handlebar tape) came in at 15.76 lbs.


----------



## BunnV

Hitech Jayhawk said:


> Thanks for the compliments. According to Rossetti, the integrated bar/stem combo weighs in at 350 grams. I should've weighed them before installing them, but I didn't...


Nice. Pro by Shimano claims the same for their bar/stem but I don't believe them.... I think it's closer to 400 grams but I hope I'm wrong  

I want one for my Orca, it looks nice on yours.


----------



## hoopingkld

This is awesome!!!! Thanx for sharing.


----------



## HazemBata

Fantastic setup. Congrats. BTW, where did you get the bars?


----------



## Hitech Jayhawk

I purchased the integrated bar/stem from www.rossettibike.com. There isn't much information here on RBR about Rossetti, but I thought I'd take a chance. I can tell you that the bar/stem finish quality is very good and they look great. I took the bike out for its first ride this weekend and they're really comfortable with the flat hand position.


----------



## dj9

Wow, there are some really nice bikes on here.

It's no Orca but I am absolutely loving my 09 Onix. Being an avid mt biker, this was to be my first road bike. Sad to admit, the mt. bike has been collecting dust since receiving the road bike as a gift from Gf, now ex-gf, last year.

The bike came with the Shimano 105 group set, which I found to be very clunky, in comparison to the XTR group set on my mt bike. In any case, unbeknownst to the ex, while fully appreciating the awesome gift, I slowly upgraded the components and now absolutely love the responsiveness and ride of the bike...handles like a champ through the hills and rollers. 

As of today it has: 

* Shimano Ultegra 6700 Groupset (exception of the crank- Ultegra SL) - upgraded in steps, bought the crank first and then the 2010 Ultegra's came out.
* Ritchey stem and Carbon Seat post 
* 2010 Mavic Ksyrium SL's 
* Fizik Antares seat 
* 3T Ergonova handlebars 
* Vredestein Fortezza's 

Might not be the lightest out there, but the bikes feels sturdy and responsive for my skill set- thumbs up to Orbea, and can only imagine how some of these Orca's must handle like.:thumbsup:


----------



## UGASkiDawg

My beauty....soon she will have white bar tape and red hudz on the shifters.


----------



## marckap

*2008 Orbea Orca*

Just received the bike last week, Took of the Mavic Equipe's and put on the Easton EA90 SLX's. Ultegra 10 Sp Shifters, 9 SP 7700 DA Brakes, 7800 Rear Der and Frnt Der.


----------



## zstjohnorbea

dj9 said:


> Wow, there are some really nice bikes on here.
> 
> It's no Orca but I am absolutely loving my 09 Onix. Being an avid mt biker, this was to be my first road bike. Sad to admit, the mt. bike has been collecting dust since receiving the road bike as a gift from Gf, now ex-gf, last year.
> 
> The bike came with the Shimano 105 group set, which I found to be very clunky, in comparison to the XTR group set on my mt bike. In any case, unbeknownst to the ex, while fully appreciating the awesome gift, I slowly upgraded the components and now absolutely love the responsiveness and ride of the bike...handles like a champ through the hills and rollers.
> 
> As of today it has:
> 
> * Shimano Ultegra 6700 Groupset (exception of the crank- Ultegra SL) - upgraded in steps, bought the crank first and then the 2010 Ultegra's came out.
> * Ritchey stem and Carbon Seat post
> * 2010 Mavic Ksyrium SL's
> * Fizik Antares seat
> * 3T Ergonova handlebars
> * Vredestein Fortezza's
> 
> Might not be the lightest out there, but the bikes feels sturdy and responsive for my skill set- thumbs up to Orbea, and can only imagine how some of these Orca's must handle like.:thumbsup:



Fantastic i'm getting that frameset and putting all the parts from my crashed aqua t23 on it. My frame was trashed but rest was ok 

I think i shoulda got blue tires though. I recently bought lime green rubino pros. Although i'm not sure what color scheme they are sending.


----------



## Rainbow Grease

saw2 said:


> My race bike for this year - had the frame since last year but recently fitted with new dura ace



I take it Darth Vader rides this bike too.::


----------



## knighthawk44

*My 2010 Orca with its new Zipp 404 Max*

Wishing I was riding instead of recovering from a bike wreck. At least I have something to look at.


----------



## danielc

knighthawk44 said:


> Wishing I was riding instead of recovering from a bike wreck. At least I have something to look at.


Nice..is that 2010 Force with Red chainrings?


----------



## knighthawk44

danielc said:


> Nice..is that 2010 Force with Red chainrings?


Thanks.
Yeah. I wanted to run compact, but have a 52/36 and it was only available with Red chainrings.


----------



## pyrenees1

Here's my Onix


----------



## Hitech Jayhawk

I decided to change up the decals on my Orca in honor of the Tour this year so I added the yellow decals. Considering the fact that Orbea doesn't offer a yellow option, I think this is a unique look. I even went as far as to change the red accents on my SRAM Red brakes levers and the crank to yellow as well. I have some yellow Conti GP4000 tires on order and hope to have those on here by the end of the weekend. Let me know what you think.


----------



## hoopingkld

It's very creative and cool man...but now it looks like a Scott CR1/Addict Color scheme.


----------



## BunnV

I agree that it looks cool and I agree that it resembles a Scott BUT, it looks very cool. :thumbsup: 

SRAM actually made a custom RED group that is yellow in color for Alberto Contador. I'm not sure if they sell it to the public but it would be perfect on your bike!


----------



## joep721

Hitech Jayhawk, that is sweet. I like your creative ideas with your Orca. I kinda like the new scheme to the red decals. Unique. Nice. And BunnV's right, the yellow groupo (I remember only seeing the shift/brake levers in yellow) would be very cool.


----------



## joep721

BunnV,

I stand corrected.


----------



## BunnV

joep721 said:


> BunnV,
> 
> I stand corrected.



Good find joep721. I wish they offered other colors as well. I have an orange Ibis Mojo mountain bike with matching orange annodized SRAM X0 parts. I love it!


----------



## Local Hero




----------



## Go-zilla

*My Orange Orca*

Thank you for everyone's post here. All those pictures of your nice Obea got me pulled my buxx up and learnt how to put one together. After several months of work, it is getting almost ready. Here are some pics, enjoy


----------



## BunnV

Very nice! Love the color. I’m a huge proponent of NOT mixing red with orange, but somehow you pulled it off. :thumbsup: 

The wheels and the bars look killer too. Seems like you may not need a set back seat post??

How much does it weigh as is?


----------



## Go-zilla

BunnV said:


> Very nice! Love the color. I’m a huge proponent of NOT mixing red with orange, but somehow you pulled it off. :thumbsup:
> 
> The wheels and the bars look killer too. Seems like you may not need a set back seat post??
> 
> How much does it weigh as is?


Thx  ~16.2 lb without the pedals. It is not at where I want it to be, but my budget is definitely smaller than most of you guys here. So for the budget I got, I am happy with it specially after I found two pairs of orange pad


----------



## BunnV

Go-zilla said:


> I am happy with it specially after I found two pairs of orange pad


Now THAT'S killer! :thumbsup:


----------



## joep721

Orange brake pads! Sweet. Where do I find them? Me want.


----------



## DKR

DKR said:


> Guys' I Thought you should see an Orca from "Down Under". Freshly cleaned after a Saturday 150km ride along the bay in Melbourne.
> 06 Orca 54cm
> DA group, FSA SLK compacts, SSL wheels, K-Wing bars & K-Force post 2.5set back.
> She's damn sweet to ride.:thumbsup:


From this to this


----------



## BunnV

DKR said:


> From this to this


Ahhhh, Upgrade! 
The blue one was sweet, the black one, even more so.
Congratulations. :thumbsup:


----------



## DKR

BunnV said:


> Ahhhh, Upgrade!
> The blue one was sweet, the black one, even more so.
> Congratulations. :thumbsup:


Replacement frame through insurance after crashing the blue 06. Cracked right through seat tube after hitting a rock in the poor early morning light.
Happy to say it’s been completely fixed and will be built up as good as new. A two Orca family.


----------



## Go-zilla

DRK, might I ask what type of insurance you have on that and roughly how much extra that cost you ? Just curious. You are in the States right ? Thanks in advance.


----------



## estebanjs

*2009 Orca*

2009 Orca


----------



## Big Jim Mac

Very nice. Good to see you put a seat bag on, was feeling bad about adding mine but got tired of forgetting tubes or tire tools, now I leave them in the bag.


----------



## DKR

Go-zilla said:


> DRK, might I ask what type of insurance you have on that and roughly how much extra that cost you ? Just curious. You are in the States right ? Thanks in advance.


Hi Go-zilla, Insurance cover is available here in Aus as specific bike cover.
Cheers.


----------



## sabbathu

*Late to the party!*

Hey all, I'll add my new 2009 Orbea Onix TDA to the party. I got it new on a very good closeout deal from my LBS. Still need to be fitted, and the only add-on right now are the Ultegra pedals.










I know, I should have spent the money on a new garage door, but I gotta keep my priorities straight. Right?


----------



## BunnV

sabbathu said:


> I know, I should have spent the money on a new garage door, but I gotta keep my priorities straight. Right?
> 
> [/IMG]


You've got your priorities straight for sure. Congratulations!


----------



## oggycheng

*Warranty of Orbea*

Hi, come from hong kong and below my Orbea set up 
Zipp 808 Wheels and full set Ulegra components
but unfortunately that the top tube was cracked at last month, send it back to taiwan Orbea for inspection, but 3 days later they offer me no decision but transfer to spain for the further inspection, is here anyone have similar experience ?
i am wondering if it possible upgrade to Ordu with additional payment???


----------



## oggycheng

but what a nice bike it is ! Only little bigger for asian people. looking for upgrade to ordu, My frame only 48mm.


----------



## estebanjs

*same Orca*

same Orca.


----------



## phototravel

Looks great - was considering a pair of EC90 CC's as my training wheels - what's the verdict on their performance? The flat black all around is sharp! Here's mine: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=196158


----------



## phototravel

estebanjs said:


> same Orca with new wheels ==> Easton EC90 SL carbon clinchers.


Looks great - was considering a pair of EC90 CC's as my training wheels - what's the verdict on their performance? The flat black all around is sharp! Here's mine: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/sho...d.php?t=196158


----------



## danielc

I thought I would post my 2010 white olympic orca in this years hillclimb TT at Mt. Hood, OR. I have recently swapped out the Ksyriums for a pair of Dura Ace WH7850s.


----------



## Go-zilla

oggycheng said:


> Hi, come from hong kong and below my Orbea set up
> Zipp 808 Wheels and full set Ulegra components
> but unfortunately that the top tube was cracked at last month, send it back to taiwan Orbea for inspection, but 3 days later they offer me no decision but transfer to spain for the further inspection, is here anyone have similar experience ?
> i am wondering if it possible upgrade to Ordu with additional payment???


Nice bike. I think the price of real estate for that little piece of rectangular space where you put your Orbea is probably many times over the cost of that bike, am I not right oggycheng ?!


----------



## oggycheng

here my new orbea then


----------



## Kimmyc

Here is a picture of my bike. It's a 2010 Orbea Diva with full Ultegra 6700. It has carbon stem, handlebar, and seatpost. New wheels, Zipp 404, should arrive soon. I love my new bike!


----------



## BunnV

Hold on to that one. That's the last of the Divas....there is no 2011 Diva


----------



## Kimmyc

I was going to wait for the 2011 Orca Dama but I would have to sacrifice the fit. So I opted to get this Diva with a 46cm frame and 650c wheels. I think I made a wise decision.


----------



## pyrenees1

*Updated my Onix*

Just switch to Dura ace 7900's from 105's and I'm very happy with my decision.


----------



## BunnV

Kimmyc said:


> ... I opted to get this Diva with a 46cm frame and 650c wheels. I think I made a wise decision.


I agree. It looks awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## vedran

*2011 orca silver*

orca silver, size 57
campa athena UT, US
fulcrum R1 wheelset
3T bars


----------



## phototravel

*My Orbea Orca - updated*

I've updated quite a few components on my Orca, so I thought I'd share again. Latest specs:
2008 Orbea Orca Frame - orange
2010 Campy Super Record 11 Compact Cranks, Rear and Front Derail, Shifters, Skeleton Brakes, Chain, and 11-23, 12-25, and 12-29 cassettes
Edge 1.45 Tubular wheels custom built by Eric Gottesman at Ergott Wheels - Edge 1.45 carbon rims, Sapim black CX-Ray Spokes, Zipp 182 front & rear hub Total wheelset weight: 1032 grams
Deda Superzero Carbon Seatpost
Vittoria EVO CX II 320 tpi tubular tires
Deda Zero 100 Servizio Course stem
3T BioMorphe Carbon Bars
Look Keo Carbon Blade Pedals
Specialized Alias White saddle
Garmin Edge 800 GPS computer
Elite Patao Carbon Bottle Cages
Cervelo Tape
Custom White Brake Hoods
13.7 lbs total


----------



## BunnV

vedran said:


> orca silver, size 57
> campa athena UT, US
> fulcrum R1 wheelset
> 3T bars


Love it! :thumbsup: 

I'm very curious what it weighs....had it on a scale yet?


----------



## carsnoceans

Goddamn! all you ppl have some reallllly nice wheels. Are they stock on Orca's?

I'l have to get a pic of my Orbea. Its without front wheel right now due to a blowout. Soon though..


----------



## vedran

I'm very curious what it weighs....had it on a scale yet?

Yes, 8.1 kg, with those MTB pedals, uncut steerer, and pretty heavy but comfy seat.


----------



## oeleltd

*2011 Orca Gold*

Ready to Ride


----------



## nzxt

*my Orbea Ora TT bike...*

this is my Orbea Ora TT bike. Dura-Ace components and Campy Chorus UT Crank mixed groupo; runs quite well.


----------



## ATstudio

*My Orbea*

Hello! New guy here with 2010 Onix TRV. Love this bike!

View attachment 228789


Also, an artistic version.
View attachment 228790


----------



## pyrenees1

*Very nice! Congrats!*

I love mine as well.


----------



## djverz

*My first Orbea*

Just finished building this the past weekend. Really loving this bike!


----------



## Go-zilla

djverz said:


> Just finished building this the past weekend. Really loving this bike!


sweet looking bike djverz.


----------



## djverz

oeleltd said:


> Ready to Ride


 :thumbsup: Nice!!


----------



## JimmyORCA

Here is my new orca, taking it out for a test spin.


----------



## xjbaylor

JimmyORCA said:


> Here is my new orca, taking it out for a test spin.


Bike looks amazing. What handlebars are you running? They look perfect for me.


----------



## djverz

Nice Orbea JimmyORCA. :thumbsup:


----------



## JimmyORCA

xjbaylor said:


> Bike looks amazing. What handlebars are you running? They look perfect for me.


I am running 3T LTD Ergonova handle bar and ARX Stem.


----------



## djverz

JimmyORCA said:


> I am running 3T LTD Ergonova handle bar and ARX Stem.


That's the handle bar I'm planning to get next. Is it pretty comfortable?


----------



## JimmyORCA

Yes, I tried a few different handle bars and for my, I like 3T Ergonova alot. I use this setup in most of my bikes.


----------



## Jen_I_Am

*Orbea kicks it*

sweet ride! I love my Onix Dama:thumbsup:


----------



## shocos

My 2011 Orbea Onix


----------



## kombo

My baby. 2006 Orca


----------



## shocos

Some upgrades


----------



## Big Jim Mac

Nice! What's that to the right of your stem?


----------



## shocos

It's the base for my suunto t6c.


----------



## oeleltd

*Upgrades*

Selle Monolink Gel Flow Team Edition 
New Bars Most Talon White
Speedplay Zero Titanium Orange


----------



## djverz

*Update on my bike*



djverz said:


> Just finished building this the past weekend. Really loving this bike!


Just added 3T Team stem, 2010 Mavic Carbone SL, Fizik saddle bag and Orbea Carbon Cages.


----------



## out_ofbounds

*My Orbea - 2007 Lobular with 2011 Campagnolo Chorus*

Hi All,

Here's me new bike, Orbea Lobular with full 2011 Campagnolo Chorus & Campangolo Zonda wheels with Vittoria Zaffiro Pro tires. Deda Elementi’s Zero 100 bar, stem & post round out the cockpit with a Selle SanMarco Aspide Racing saddle. Lizarard Skins DSP 2.5 bar tape in Orange wrap the bars for that extra bike-bling. Pedals are from my old rig, Look PP396 Laurent Jalabert Special Editions.

I bought the frame new from "that auction site on the web". It's a 2007 model with Zeus carbon stays and fork. Then I sent it over to Tom at GVH Bikes in Hood River, Oregon for the components & final build. Just going by feel, the overall weight is lighter than the 2004 Kestrel Talon with Shimano Ultegra 9-speed I'm coming off of.

The way it rides is spectacular...the Lobular is so much more lively than I'm used to & the Zondas spin-up so fast. This is my first exposure to Campagnolo & you can consider me a convert. The shift feel is very crisp with an action lighter than my (older) Ultegra. The carbon parts are absolutely beautiful to look at. I went with a compact crank which, combined with the 12-25 11-speed sprocket, should be all the help I need on my hills. 

Fed-Ex dropped her off last Sunday & I have about 70 miles or so on her since then. There's nothing like the joy a new bike brings...you feel like a kid all over again! It was like Christmas in the summer!

Thanks for letting me share. Make it a great ride...


----------



## djverz

:thumbsup: I'm liking this! Nice!


----------



## oeleltd

*Looking Good*

looks great I had a Lobular and really liked it


----------



## scottzj

Here is my brand new Orbea Opal. I already have black tape for the bars but not yet installed. I am very happy with the new bike with the insane sprinting ability and super light weight frame. My new FSA carbon bottle cages havent come in yet but I have 2 new orbea bottles ready to install...


----------



## MountVision

It came down to a 58cm Trek Madone 3.1, a 58cm Felt Z6 or a 57cm Orbea Onix T105. The design, paint scheme and finish of the Orbea complemented the fine fit and smooth ride. While all three were very nice rides, I think the 2011 Orbea Onix T105 was the right choice for me.


----------



## patsdiner

Have had an Onix since 2006 and still love it. Good choice!


----------



## xjbaylor

It's just a cell phone photo, but here is my 2008 Opal. Either the frame or the wheels may be going soon, as this is one pretty harsh riding bike.


----------



## patsdiner

I believe the Opal of that era was designed to be the stiffest frame in the Orbea line. Not that Euskaltel-Euskadi has ever had a sprinter, but, if they had, they would have used the Opal. I think they've redesigned it for American criteriums since then (not sure what characteristics that entails, however).


----------



## scottzj

Yeah I have to say my Opal is stiff and I love it. Its super agressive. I need another set of Reynolds for it too, maybe I can snag yours haha.


----------



## rollinrob

Heres some pics of my Opal that I just got off ebay. Its my 2nd opal. I love the paint jobs from 2006. I sold the first a couple of years ago and have regretted it  so when this appeared on ebay a couple of weeks ago I had to get it..I added the fork from an Orca which has helped stiffen the front end up and make it much more comfortable to ride. Weighs in at 16.1 lbs


----------



## rollinrob

My Orca.


----------



## saintr

Here's my Orca!


----------



## Go-zilla

Nice, saintr. Like that orange hoods.


----------



## saintr

*Orca at Sunrise*

Ride to Sunrise with my Orca!


----------



## craigh-krph

*My new 2011 Onix*

Sorry for the crappy cell phone photo.


----------



## andyoo

*Here is my 08 Red Obera Opal.*

A few years late to the original post, but this is my new 08 Red Obera Opal that I recently build.
Full Shimano Dura Ace 7900 groupset with compact crank,
Easton EA90 aero wheel.
EC90 SLX fork (saved 100+g over original fork) ,
EC90 zero setback seatpost,
EC90 SL stem,
EC90 SLX3 handlebar,
EC90 ceramic English bottom bracket,
Easton R4SL ceramic cassette free hub body.
Speedplay zero stainless and
Sella Italia SLR gel saddle.
Michelin pro 3 tires and michelin ultra light tubes.
Originally I have the Dura Ace pedals, but I switched all my bikes to Speedplay zero instead.
Weight in around 14.8 lbs without the speedplay zeros and wireless bike computer.
Picture 3 was the original build using a different Easton handlebar and stem and saddle and Dura Ace pedal.


----------



## CliveDS

Just built this baby up, It's amazing. 

















All the pics here: Orbea Orca Gold - a set on Flickr


----------



## gb155

CliveDS said:


> Just built this baby up, It's amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the pics here: Orbea Orca Gold - a set on Flickr




Very very nice


----------



## BunnV

CliveDS said:


> Just built this baby up, It's amazing.


Love it.
Congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## JimmyORCA

Clive

How much does your ORCA weigh??


----------



## scottzj

Very very nice Orca! I believe I will snag me an Orca to go with the Opal soon. I am just trying to find the color scheme that I want and that will go with my race team too haha.


----------



## CliveDS

JimmyORCA said:


> Clive
> 
> How much does your ORCA weigh??


Hi Jimmy, thought I might see you in here.









More pics here: Orbea Orca Gold - a set on Flickr


----------



## hoopingkld

cliveds said:


> hi jimmy, thought i might see you in here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics here: orbea orca gold - a set on flickr


aweeeee.sommmmmmmese!!!!! Love it.


----------



## JimmyORCA

What did your customer think about the Monolink seat??

I took mine off, not used to how it feels and just did not go with my Blue/Black Orca Gold.


----------



## CliveDS

JimmyORCA said:


> What did your customer think about the Monolink seat??
> 
> I took mine off, not used to how it feels and just did not go with my Blue/Black Orca Gold.


Jimmy, this bike was not for me but I did get to take it on a 20mile ride and loved the saddle. I use the SLR on my NeilPryde and Ridley with a conventional rail so the monolink was cool looking to me yet felt the same as the conventional rails.


----------



## scottzj

How does the monolink system work with seat bags and such? I use one some times here and there esp on centuries since I dont like my pockets loaded down.....but was wondering if they wouldnt work with that system or not?


----------



## joep721

CliveDS said:


> Just built this baby up, It's amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the pics here: Orbea Orca Gold - a set on Flickr


That is a sweet bike. A silver gold Orca. Love it.

I don't have pics as of yet, but I picked up mine on Friday. Weather here in FL wasn't good over the weekend so I was only able to put about 25 miles on her Monday evening. Ride is amazing. I have her back in the shop to properly finish the build. Promise pics this weekend.


----------



## JimmyORCA

scottzj said:


> How does the monolink system work with seat bags and such? I use one some times here and there esp on centuries since I dont like my pockets loaded down.....but was wondering if they wouldnt work with that system or not?


I was able to install a Scicon Roller bag on my Monolink saddle.


----------



## redondoaveb

Guess I should add my '08 Opal to the list of beautiful Orbea's! Built this up a little over a week ago.


----------



## JimmyORCA

Lunch break at my office right now, decided to organise some of my ORBEAS.

Pic1
My First ORCA 2008
Pic2
Second ORCA 2009 Team Type 1 Blue
Pic3
Third ORCA 2009 Olympic Edition ORCA
Pic4 
Fourth ORCA 2011 ORCA GOLD DI2

Still have No 3 and 4. And also a ALMA which I can not find a picture of right now.


----------



## scottzj

Here is my Opal with a few extra mods. Got the 32's reynold wheels to train with and they look good. However the decals are on the way out soon, one set are remove now time for this set.


----------



## flex1493

just got my baby.


----------



## pyrenees1

Here's my Orbea Onix


----------



## Yeti guy

Pyrenees1 nice bike, wondering what the weight is?


----------



## pyrenees1

Yeti guy said:


> Pyrenees1 nice bike, wondering what the weight is?


The wheelset's (Ksyrium Elite) heavy so its at 17.1, I need to get lighter ones soon.


----------



## joep721

I've been meaning to upload this but haven't had the time. Here you go - my ride....










In that picture are Ciamillo Negative G's. I've switched them out with Dura Ace brakes. If anyone wants a set of hardly used Negative G's - let me know.


----------



## danielc

Dang looks awesome. What were you riding before? Comparisons please!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## joep721

Daniel,

I had a 2010 Orca










The 2010 was a great bike. The new frame is a replacement. Took a spill on a ride and the left seat stay cracked in half. So I upgraded the frame and some parts. 

I am totally unworthy when riding the 2012. The bike seems to be telling me "what? is that all you've got." It's more responsive and very stable underneath me. It is a step up from the 2010 (which was a great bike). At the time, I was crushed when the frame was cracked but am happy now the new frame.


----------



## danielc

Now I remember. Did you end up getting the replacement through your LBS or Orbea? Any difference in weight from your 2010 to the new silver Orca? Its not a gold frameset right?

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## joep721

Daniel, the bike is a lighter by about a half a pound. But I did switch out the components from Ultegra to Dura Ace, but the C35's are heavier than the old Dura Ace scandiums. So I'm not sure how big of a difference the new frame weighed. And yes that is a gold frame. The LBS said that Orbea were going to switch out with a silver frame but I wanted the gold frame so I paid a little more.


----------



## danielc

Good to know. I was always curious to know how the 2010 carbon layup compared to the new silvers and golds. I'm assuming it falls somewhere in the middle. 

Wow I'm glad Orbea was going to help you out with a replacement. I have a 2010 olympic edition that I like a lot. My only gripe is that the white paint is uber thin and comes of really easily. If I ever got another Orca I might just go with a clearcoat like yours. 



Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## BunnV

joep721 said:


> I've been meaning to upload this but haven't had the time. Here you go - my ride....


Man, as much as I love the old one, the new one is just miles better! Very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## joep721

BunnV said:


> Man, as much as I love the old one, the new one is just miles better! Very nice! :thumbsup:


Thanks BunnV. She's been a great bike. Comfy and fast, and loves to climb.


----------



## Alistair

This is my 2011 Orbea Onix. I dont have the best camera... but obviously ive made a substantial amount of upgrades. I have some pro stealth evo one piece carbon bars on the way, so ill post more once i have that installed. currently its weighing in at 16.1 pounds.


----------



## Yeti guy

Looks great. My Onix is a 2009 and is at least a pound heavier than yours. I lightened it up by upgrading the rims and tires and then made it a little heavier by the need to go with a different saddle for comfort. Great bike and I hope you enjoy, I'm really loving mine!


----------



## craigh-krph

My 2011 Orbea Onix TLT. Swapped out the seat, bars and wheels.


----------



## carbonfibrekid

*Orbea Orca Gold*










These are my training wheels...


----------



## pyrenees1

Here's an updated pic. of my Onix.


----------



## Alistair

I seem to be the only one who decided to swap out the fork for a full carbon model. i would highly recommend it. it stiffens the front end up immensely. much nicer for climbing


----------



## Yeti guy

Beautiful bike!


----------



## RanGer498




----------



## ronr2004

Rob- I was thinking of trying to buy a 2006 Opal as well- there's one on Ebay - (don't get any ideas - not your size anyway and you have one already)- Are they really that good? I was told to buy a Caad10- but I see'm everywhere. Not A good reason not to buy one but..... Ron.


----------



## scottzj

Here is a pic of a buddy of mine's Orbea Opal he freshly built. He loved my Opal and decided to build an older model. I think it turned out great, its just so freakin tiny! I think it was a 48cm and cant believe it even fit 700 wheels under it.


----------



## RanGer498

Wow love the look


----------



## Morgan01

nice!


----------



## bob.satan

I put this together with all the parts I have collected over the years, and was getting pressure from the missus to clean up the "bike room"

it has 9 speed tiagra. I got the frame from my LBS who had it lying around as new old stock. This is basically the bike i will race/commute on


----------



## hoopingkld

bob.satan said:


> I put this together with all the parts I have collected over the years, and was getting pressure from the missus to clean up the "bike room"
> 
> it has 9 speed tiagra. I got the frame from my LBS who had it lying around as new old stock. This is basically the bike i will race/commute on


Man, Spinergy wheels are bling....should not be used for commuting... Just kding.


----------



## bob.satan

hoopingkld said:


> Man, Spinergy wheels are bling....should not be used for commuting... Just kding.


it's funny how many comments I get on them.

i have had them for 8 years and they aren't bad. Good for this type of thing.

These are still the top of the product tree for Spinergy, which is a bit starnage given they have been around for about 10 years with little or no change


----------



## Big Jim Mac

Took my Onix for a ride today, rare for me to be home on a Saturday. I rode around the Missouri state capitol, then crossed the Missouri River for the first time on a bike/pedestrian bridge that links Jefferson City to the Katy Trail, the nation's longest rails to trails project. Found a wonderful little park under the bridge, shot this photo at the end of the boat ramp. Nice day for a ride on a great bike.


----------



## Karcas

Picked this 24" Orbea up off Craigslist for my daughter a few days ago. She was very excited...and so was I at $200.


----------



## Big Jim Mac

That's a sweet little bike and a heck of a deal too. Very jealous!


----------



## Sandro Orbea

cool ; )


----------



## mecam

2008 Opal


----------



## djrbikes

View attachment 277724

Onix crossing the finish line at the Savannah Century


----------



## djrbikes

View attachment 277726
Another shot of the Onix on the shores of Port Royal Sound


----------



## manroger4

View attachment 277924

winter bike - 2006 Jelly Belly Colors. I took this picture on 2/14. Big snow drift in the back looked like a wave crashing down on a beach.
View attachment 277925


----------



## swemtb

Hello! I have been considering to buy a used Orbea Orca and I have been scanning the web for Orca pictures in order to find out what model year it is. It's not pretty... I really do not like the green that much :-( But when I'm sitting on it I can't see anyway so I guess its not a big showstopper 

Anyone who can help me out here and guess model year?

Regards /Johan Gronlund - Sweden


----------



## djrbikes

looks like a 2009 or later bike


----------



## JimmyORCA

I think it looks like 2008 because it still has the silver seatpost clamp.


----------



## lpeque

Here's my brand new '12 Orca Bronze, my first road bike. Coming from mountain bikes and its different for sure, but I'm loving it! Excuse my pedals, but everything's new to me, so I'm taking it easy on that front, till I get used to it.
View attachment 279768


----------



## Therealkyle

View attachment 281043


Everything but the frameset has been replaced.


----------



## BunnV

*Still beautiful 6 years later*

View attachment 281142

2007 Orbea Orca SRAM HED Fizik - RoadBikeREVIEW.Com


----------



## MountVision

An updated shot of my 2011 Onix T105 with new wheelset (via Craigslist) - Xero XR-1. Lighter and definitely a better feel than the stock Shimano R500.

Probably 1500 miles on the Onix in three years and it still feels great. Only brake and shift cable adjustments to date.


----------



## cale262

Dirty old rain bike


----------



## romoxx




----------



## daddyjakes




----------



## ghettocop

View attachment 315325


----------



## Doulos24x7

Best looking, most incredible riding Orbea in the world...


----------



## rcharrette

*My Orca*

This is my old Gal. Orca with Campy Super Record. The original paint/clear coat was orange/blk and it started bubbling and pealing so I got it painted/cleared last year.


----------



## Doulos24x7

rcharrette said:


> This is my old Gal. Orca with Campy Super Record. The original paint/clear coat was orange/blk and it started bubbling and pealing so I got it painted/cleared last year.


Super pretty. I prefer the older Orbea road colorways over the current. Yours looks very nice!


----------



## shogun!

Hirokushi


----------



## Doulos24x7

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## ghettocop

New and improved with etap


----------



## j944

Ultegra Di2 drive train, 3T cockpit. I love this ride


----------



## rcharrette

*Cali sunshine*








Another shot of my old Gal!


----------



## WeRide2gether

51cm Avant, shimano 105, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsack

My new to me 2015 Avant OMP.


----------



## Doulos24x7

Orbea Carpe. Commuter rat rod.










Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------

